# Electrónicos comprando cosas "Off Topic"



## pandacba (Jun 27, 2010)

Que tal Brujo, si lo recuerdo era el famosos "JUGUETRONICS DE PHILIPS"  a finales de los 60, recuerdo haber visto por vez primera una propaganda de ese "juguete" en la ya desaparecida revista Anteojito de Garcia Ferre, en la tapa se veia un chico, que sostenia en su mano creo que un pequeño microfono, si mi hermana no me tiro todos los ejemplares puede que pueda encontrar esa propaganda realizada en oncasión del día del niño.
Te comento lo siguiente, durante mucho tiempo pense que habia sido desarrollado por Phillips, el gigante holandés, pero hace algunos años descubri que no y que incluso Philips, la marca del juego es con una sola "L", seguro que lo habras disfrutado y mucho, gracias por traer ese recuerdo....
Un cordial abrazo y gracias por sumarte a estos nostalgicos

Pensar que muchas de las confiterias o lugares que uno frecuentaba, habia amplificadores en cuyo interior tenian algunos de estos amplificadores que recordamos, y como decis vos el audio profesional de aquellos años se hacia con equipos con un poco más de potencia, y a los sumo salida duplicada para darles más fortaleza o robustez. de echo cuando empece a reparar alla por los 80 y llegaron a mis manos muchos de aquellos equipos cuyas marcas se promocionaban y eran tipicos de los bares, confiterias, etc., descubri que eran simplemente, nuestros conocidos circuitos muchas veces armados sobre placas diseñadas por el fabricante del producto y que llevaba su nombre, pero el circuito o era Fapesa o era RCA, o era TEXAS, aunque los dos primeros "robaban en el mercado nacional" algunos con transistores Motorola distintos del 2N3055 pero los circuitos electricos eran los mismos, done si habia más diferencia era en los pre y en la epoca de Audison como ellos los fabricaban armados y en kit, se los veia por todos lados.... ya que hasta el gabinete venia serigrafiado...
Claro habia armadores y armadores, presentaciones muy prolijas que no tenian que envidiar a equipos extranjeros y otros que ayayayyyy! 
Calcula que llegua a ver placas del RCA de 70W que en el par diferencial tenian BD136!!
Y ya que estoy cuento una anecdota, en aquellos primeros años, finales de los 70 hacerse el impreso uno mismo era toda una odisesa, con un grupo de amigos que nos gustaba mucho todas estas cosas y entre todos aportabamos para ver al enjendro de nuestros sueños funcionar, no habia aqui placas del UAP-03 el módulo RCA de 12 a 70W y queriamos hacer un equipo de 70W, uno consiguio en un manual de Edicient creo la vista del impreso a tamaño natural, ja la calcamos y la transferimos a una placa de impreso virgen, se me habia ocurrido para proteger las pistas utilitzar pintura, pero el día que teniamos todo eso listo era domingo y claro en aquellos años, no habia ferreterias abiertas los domingos y tampocos estaban los shooping ni los grandes centros que hay hoy en dia, pero era tal la anciedad, que bueno dije porque no utilizar esmalte de uñas, que podiamos comprar en alguna farmacia de turno, genial! se escucho y alli fuimos en patota a comprar el esmalte para uñas, claro estoy hablando de 1979, cuando a la dependiente de la farmacia en pleno centro de la ciudad le pedi un esmalte de uñas, la pobre chica se quedo mirandome primero a ami y luego a los otros que me acompañaban, claro nostros luciamos sonrientes porque podriamos llevar a cabo nuestro primer circuito impreso.. pero la chica balbuciendo pregunta que color, le digo cualquiera, marca? la más barata respondo y como se quedo clavada alli con una cara de espanto, me quede mirandola  y reaccione!!!, noooo!!! perdón no es lo que estas pensado!! le dije y menos mal que tenia la placa en la mano y se la mostre y le explique para que era y que pensabamos hacer con pintura, pero como no habia donde donde conseguirla pensamos utilizar el esmalte de uñas, AHHHHHH suspiro la joven, jajajajaja, se llevo una mano al pecho y agrego que alivio!!!.
Y esa anecdota quedo para toda la vida, cosa curiosa por aquellos mismos dias, un muchacho llamado Ricardo, en el garge de su casa hacia algo similar, tuvimos oportunidad de conocernos en aquellos años y comentar lo que haciamos y al principios ambos haciamos placas por encargo, pero llega un punto que tenes que pasar de lo artesanal a industrializar el proceso, para mejorar calidad y sobre todo rapidez, y bueno Ricardo siguió y ese atelier en el garage de su casa en el viejo Barrio de San Vicente se Convirtio con los años en Aries Circuitos Impresos. que ha vendido sus producto a lo largo y a lo ancho del pais.
Bueno yo no tuve el apoyo economico necesario y no segui con eso más que para mi y o para algunos prototipos.
Pero la satisfacción de decir esto lo hice yo, es algo que no se olvida, al igual que cuando pones en marcha tu primer armado con la esperanza que funcione, cuando lo hace la alegria es indescriptible, pero ay cuando no andaba, la cara de perpliejidad que nos dominaba, tratando a mil de darnos cuena que hcimos mal o que nos olvidamos, ah pero si salia una columna de humo, eso si que era feo en serio...

Cuando arme mi primer RCA, ya habia armado algunso Fapesa y todo bien de una, asi que esperaba lo mismo, un amigo consiguio el trafo adecuado yo habia armado las placas prolijamente, y habiamos colocado un parlante de 12" en la salida un RE y conectamos, y....... el parlante hizo un tiro... alcance a escuchar un "Tic" bien fuerte, obvio desconectamos al toque pero obviamente tarde, al sentir el mencionado tic senti que algo pego en el techo, al mirar la placa dos transistores de capsula TO92 estaban, como decirlo.... de uno quedaban solo los tres terminales soldados a la plaqueta y el lotro lucia cortado a la mitad, y se veian los terminales, en los exitadores habia utilizado TIP31C/32C, recordara que la parte metálica de los Texas nacionales tenian a la altura de la capsula dos pequeñas perforaciones, bueno por ellas salia un chorrito de plastico derretido, del frente la parte plástica lucia girada hacia la izquierda en su pocisión parecia cuando a alquien le cruzan la cara de un golpe de puño, los pobres 2N3055 eran un solo corte y las famosas resistencias Ralco aquellas de cuerpo cerámico y extremos verdes o rojos segun eran de coeficiente positivo o negativo, estaban descorchadas en sus extremos....
Ese fue un punto trágico en aquellas primeras etapas, acuse el golpe pero no me doblegue, un buen amigo, cuando supo esto se llego hasta casa y como los transistores de la entrada estaban intactos los sacamos y se fijo en el Hfe, habia mucha diferencia y alli supe el secreto de estos bichos con entrada diferencial, Texas tenia eso, eran realmente buenos, pero habia mucha dispersión de características, entre los BC de aquellos años la mayoria de PHilips, Siemens o incluso National(conservo algunos aún) eran un tanto más homogeneos, y por eso a muchos que no conocian ese detalle no les pasaba lo que a mi, pero bueno todo sirve para aprender y crecer, y hoy es una anecdota que puedo compartir gustosamente de aquellos primeros años, dando los primros pasos en este que nos gusta tanto, la electrónica y sobre todo el audio..... de una forma u otra hemos sido parte de esa hermosa etapa de la vida y sobre todos haber tenido el privilegio de haber vivido en una Argentina, que era lo más elevado que habia en toda américa latina y el Argentina Potencia no era una quimera, era una realidad posible hasta que destruyeron todo, pero más alla de esto, aquellos años han sido los mejores en todo sentido no solo aqui sino en todo el mundo...
Hasta ponto amigo. tengo un especial cariño por tu provincia de alli provenia una hermosa joven de cabellos dorados de la cual quede prendado, fue  mi primera novia el gran amor de mi vida, el destino nos llevo por caminos separados, pero nos quedo un cariño entrañable del uno por el otro hasta el dia de hoy
Un abrazo desde mi Córdoba natal....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Y ya que estoy cuento una anecdota, en aquellos primeros años, finales de los 70 hacerse el impreso uno mismo era toda una odisesa, con un grupo de amigos que nos gustaba mucho todas estas cosas y entre todos aportabamos para ver al enjendro de nuestros sueños funcionar, no habia aqui placas del UAP-03 el módulo RCA de 12 a 70W y queriamos hacer un equipo de 70W, uno consiguio en un manual de Edicient creo la vista del impreso a tamaño natural, ja la calcamos y la transferimos a una placa de impreso virgen, se me habia ocurrido para proteger las pistas utilitzar pintura, pero el día que teniamos todo eso listo era domingo y claro en aquellos años, no habia ferreterias abiertas los domingos y tampocos estaban los shooping ni los grandes centros que hay hoy en dia, pero era tal la anciedad, que bueno dije porque no utilizar esmalte de uñas, que podiamos comprar en alguna farmacia de turno, genial! se escucho y alli fuimos en patota a comprar el esmalte para uñas, claro estoy hablando de 1979, cuando a la dependiente de la farmacia en pleno centro de la ciudad le pedi un esmalte de uñas, la pobre chica se quedo mirandome primero a ami y luego a los otros que me acompañaban, claro nostros luciamos sonrientes porque podriamos llevar a cabo nuestro primer circuito impreso.. pero la chica balbuciendo pregunta que color, le digo cualquiera, marca? la más barata respondo y como se quedo clavada alli con una cara de espanto, me quede mirandola  y reaccione!!!, noooo!!! perdón no es lo que estas pensado!! le dije y menos mal que tenia la placa en la mano y se la mostre y le explique para que era y que pensabamos hacer con pintura, pero como no habia donde donde conseguirla pensamos utilizar el esmalte de uñas, AHHHHHH suspiro la joven, jajajajaja, se llevo una mano al pecho y agrego que alivio!!!.



Algo parecido me pasó no hace mucho tiempo 
Resulta que estaba ajustando el nivel de salida de un crossover activo y no tenía como diablos dejar fijo el valor del trimpot...y dije: Ahhh...con esmalte de uñas! Comono encontraba el de mi esposa o el de mi hija...me tocó comprar en un pequeño negocio cerca de casa....y el dueño me miraba MAL!, como si fuera medio "meticuloso" ...pero ni me gasté en explicarle...



pandacba dijo:


> Un abrazo desde mi Córdoba natal....



Igualmente desde mi San Juan!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...y dije: Ahhh...con esmalte de uñas! Comono encontraba el de mi esposa o el de mi hija...me tocó comprar en un pequeño negocio cerca de casa....y el dueño me miraba MAL!, .....


Eso demuestra el dicho popular: _"La necesidad tiene cara de hereje"_
Yo por mi parte necesitaba hacer unos anillos de goma-espuma para un equipo y como estaba lejos de donde conseguirlos tuve la brillante idea de comprar en una perfumería  *Ruleros de Goma-Espuma* semejante cara que puso la Srita. que atendía, aclaro que soy 80% pelado. Se habrá quedado con la duda ¿ Donde se los irá a poner ?


Se imaginarán que dentro de un rato pasará el Padre Merrin por aquí eliminando cualquier rastro incriminatorio de estas extrañas anécdotas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo por mi parte necesitaba hacer unos anillos de goma-espuma para un equipo y como estaba lejos de donde conseguirlos tuve la brillante idea de comprar en una perfumería  *Ruleros de Goma-Espuma* semejante cara que puso la Srita. que atendía, aclaro que soy 80% pelado. Se habrá quedado con la duda *¿ Donde se los irá a poner ?*



   HUMMMMM...mejor que se quede con la duda...por que la imaginación puede volar 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Se imaginarán que dentro de un rato pasará el Padre Merrin por aquí eliminando cualquier rastro incriminatorio de estas extrañas anécdotas.



PUFAAAAAA!


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 27, 2010)

Che, que hermoso hilo, no lo corten, sigan con las anecdotas y con el tema. 
Esta buenisimo, y trae recuerdos lindos, de cosas que uno se habia olvidado.
Hagan memoria !!!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2010)

mas alla de las anecdotas comicas o divertidas, algo que he notado es que la escuela tecnica, y la electronica mas aun nos abre la mente, veo nucha gente que cuando necesita algo tiene que comprar ESO.
y quizas "eso" es mas generico y puede reemplazarse por mcuhisimas cosas.
bueh... me alegra que los estudios nos haya abierto la mente para buscar soluciones altrnativas y nuestro conocimiento nos diga que NO SOLO hay una forma o un producto, aunque a veces nos haga vuelteros.

saludos y si, lindo tema.
incluso el tema ese de "cachivachear o reciclar" en electronica nos muestra que somos bastante de aprovechar las opciones.

hablando ed "mañas" y alternativas:
a alguno se le ocurrio algo BBB como placa fina que sea:
aislante + repela la humedad + soporte CALOR  ??
ademas de la mica .

y que no sea quebradizo , como el vidrio .
u


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 27, 2010)

Pero de cuanto CALOR estás hablando?
100° .... 200°.... 500° ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hablando ed "mañas" y alternativas:
> a alguno se le ocurrio algo BBB como placa fina que sea:
> aislante + repela la humedad + soporte CALOR  ??
> ademas de la mica .



Sip...el amianto, pero es tóxico


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2010)

¿ Que temperatura ?

Podría ser Viton, pero no es muy barato que digamos y solo soporta unos 400º

Si estas en Bs,As anda hasta *Casa Astri* que tienen de todo para el control y manejo de temperatura, incluyendo aislantes.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 27, 2010)

Gracias ehbresan por alentarnos a contar, estas cosas que demuestran por un lado la capacidad de ingenio y apertura mental como dijo Fernando, y también demuestra que somos unos incomprendios!!!
Me alegro, que con aquella anecdota mía los llevara a contar las suyas como la de Ezavalla y la de Fogonazo, gracias mil por compartirlas y sumarse, la verdad que hacia mucho que no me reia tanto y de tan buena gana, y si Ezavalla dejemos quieta la imaginación, jajaj paños frios muchachos, solo dejemosla para ingeniarnosla par dar soluciones a nuestros problemas aunque por ello nos miren con esa cara que ya saben..... estoy escribiendo y no puedo parar de reir, la verdad que se esta poniendo cada vez mejor seria lingo que otros foristas compartan también sus anecdotas y o recuerdos por pequeños que sean, forman parte de una historia que fuimos escribiendo sin darnos cuenta ni de ello, ni de la experiencia que hemos adquirido en todo este tiempo.. Saludos a todos.... y sigamos asi porque los simientos del futuro son esas historias, aquellas anecdotas que hoy recordamos con cariño y que por este medio podemos compartir desde distintos lugares y de pronto es lindo saber que han tenido situaciones semejantes

Che!!! alguno pensara que este es el confesionario del Foro!!! jajaja


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> a alguno se le ocurrio algo BBB como placa fina que sea:
> aislante + repela la humedad + soporte CALOR  ??
> ademas de la mica .
> 
> y que no sea quebradizo , como el vidrio .


Dependiendo un poco de las prestaciones que necesites, el Silpad te puede servir.
Es esa telita como de goma que va a veces entre el transistor y el disipador, en general de color gris, aislante y con no demasiada resistencia térmica.

Sé que viene el rollos más o menos grandes de ser necesario, pero ni idea de dónde pueda conseguirse.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 27, 2010)

Lo que me pasó a mí no fué en sí un hecho cómico sino una muestra más de que somos unos incomprendidos.

Igual que con Pandacba, corría 1979 y me fuí de vacaciones a Brasil con unos amigos. 
Todo normal y tranquilo,  cuando hubo que pegar la vuelta, en lugar de buscarme un colectivo (autobús) directo o casi directo, me subí al primero que salía que me llevó hasta Porto Alegre.

En Porto Alegre tenía que esperar horas, así que me fuí a dar una vuelta, y como no podía  ser de otra manera, pasé frente a un negocio de electrónica y me metí dentro.
Como era un negocio chico no tenían nada interesante, pero como ni bien llegara a mi casa me estaban esperando unos circuitos impresos por hacer y se me había terminado el cloruro ferrico, aproveché y me compre dos botellas de 1L.

Yo sabía que la compra era absurda, porque era algo que lo compraba cerca de mi casa y esas dos botellas de plástico con tapa berreta eran un peligro dentro del bolso, pero qué se le va a hacer, un electrónico no puede salir de un negocio sin al menos un integrado .
Curiosamente, a pesar que a las botellas las tiré dentro del bolso apenas envueltas en papel y a pesar de las patadas que recibieron durante la carga y descarga, llegaron intactas sin perder una gota.

Quien haya leído hasta acá se estará preguntando: "Y dónde está la incomprensión?"
Pues que ya pasaron 31 años, y todavía, cada vez que vuelvo de vacaciones, me siguen preguntando si traje cloruro férrico .


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 27, 2010)

mas que simples anecdotas, y mas que offtopic son buenos concejos de "alternativas" para facilitarnos las cosas, como dicen aveces lo que buscamos resulta mas generico de lo que pensamos, por ejemplo para limpiar los contactos de las teclas de los celularea no hay como la goma, lapiz borracha de faber castel


----------



## HADES (Jun 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> ......Che!!! alguno pensara que este es el confesionario del Foro!!! jajaja



 y no seria nada raro hasta ya tenemos el Santo Padre Merin!! ojala y no terminemos en el lado oscuro de la fuerza(del foro pues)


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 27, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> ojala y no terminemos en el lado oscuro de la fuerza(del foro pues)


en ese cazo ezavalla sabe muy bien cono no caer


----------



## pandacba (Jun 27, 2010)

jajjaja realmente espectacular, muy bueno eduardo, esa es la idea, compartir ese tipo de cosas, Hades que has echo? nos has librado del  Santo Padre Merin!!! o ha salido huyendo al leer nuestras locuaras jajja
Nooo no debemos caer en el lado oscuro del Foro, pero Helminto G, en ese caso Ezavalla nos va a tener que cuidar ja ya nos veo colgando por un profundo agjuero agarrados como garrapatas colgados de un fino cable, como en la saga en el episodio III en el pozo del ascensor NOOOOOOO Ezavalla no dejes caer tu sable Láser Please!!!! Fogonazo! pronto una idea que nos salve pero ten cuidado que la chispa de la idea no corte el cablea si sno ..........


----------



## Electronec (Jun 28, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Quien haya leído hasta acá se estará preguntando:  "Y dónde está la  incomprensión?"
> Pues que ya pasaron 31 años, y todavía, cada vez que vuelvo de   vacaciones, me siguen preguntando si traje cloruro férrico .



Muy bueno 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo por mi parte necesitaba hacer unos anillos de goma-espuma para un  equipo y como estaba lejos de donde conseguirlos tuve la brillante idea  de comprar en una perfumería  *Ruleros de Goma-Espuma* semejante cara  que puso la Srita. que atendía, aclaro que soy 80% pelado. Se habrá  quedado con la duda ¿ Donde se los irá a poner ?



 Esto parece Chistes y algo mas.....

Esto me recuerda una vez, en una istalción eléctríca,..... necesitávamos meter un montón de cables por un caño demasiado justo para nuestras necisidades.
Bueno pues la única solución era conseguir un lubricante para hacer mas fácil el paso del cableado.
Fuimos a una farmacia y pedimos un botecito de baselina pura.

La chica que nos atendia se le escapó una risilla sospechosa.....a lo que inmedíatamente, mi compi y yo la digimos......que es para lubricar cables...........pues mas se reia la chica.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

A algunos se les va a caer un lagrimón !

Yo tuve exactamente éste , pero vino en caja de cartón y no de madera.

































Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2010)

Esta es una solución "Escatológica" pero de buen resultado.
En una oportunidad reparando un artefacto cuyo láser daba señal de alarma por sobre temperatura, se me presentaba la disyuntiva de 2 horas de trabajo de desarme, limpieza + 4 horas de armado y ajuste o inventar algo.
Este "Algo" fue ir a una farmacia y comprar una pera para hacer enemas, a la cual le adosé un trozo de tubo plástico, del que se emplea para conectar manómetros, (Tecalan), con esta "Infalible herramienta fui deslizando el tubo hasta posicionar justo en la óptica del láser, tipo operación por laparoscopia, una vez posicionado solo fue cuestión de soplar con la pera y  "Chau" suciedad y hola láser sin recalentamiento.
Por supuesto que la pera pasó a ser parte de mi set de herramientas y en otras oportunidades me salvó igual que la primera vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2010)

Siempre nos pasan éstas cosas , soy un asiduo comprador de esmaltes de uña de colores esotéricos, ya que en algunas empresas a las que les trabajo , tienen los "mete mano" que encima no saben un ca**jo , de comedidos nomás meten la mano para quedar bién con los dueños y suelen empeorar muchísimo la cosa , el caso es que marco los tornillos , si los tocaron la garantía será a discutir.

Pero me acuerdo una vez que necesitaba ver algo , sin tener que desmontar media máquina , las chicas de la oficina no estaban , así que voy a la Farmacia y Perfumería y le pido un ESPEJITO, la empleada , amablemente me trae tremendo espejo redondo , doble , de un lado con aumento y me sonrie , yo de digo , no no, deme el más chiquito que tenga , me trae otro para afeitarse de 15 cm de diámetro , no no , quiero uno de esos pequeños que las mujeres utilizan para retocarse el maquillaje , de cartera.

Me lo vendió . . .  me lo cobró carísimo y se me quedó mirando extrañamente.

jajajaja

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2010)

Jajaja, es increible la cantidad de paradojas que tenemos, y por eso decia más arriba que somos a veces incomprendidos, porque la electronica nos ejercito en el pensar, dilucidar, ver más alla de lo que  vemos y a lo que vemos verle cosas que otros no ven, como el caso de Fogonazo, típicamente objetos que lejos del destino para el cual fueron concebidos, un electrónico le encontrara otra aplicación, como el caso de Electronec, donde la Vaselina, tiene mil usos fuera del para el cual fue creado, o como el caso de Dosmetros y asii de esa forma entre el set de herramientas encontramos espejos de odontologia, o como en mi caso que ven un surtido de jeringas descartables de todo tamaño y quien lo vio le dio a pensar cualquier cosa, como por ejemplo muchas veces lo comprobaba en un drogueria, y que llevaba, Vaselina líquida y en crema, jeringas descartables y un set de agujas de todo tamaño, un frasquito de cotonetes, jaja me miraban con una cara ni ide en que lo utilizaba, y cundo compro resina vegetal, alcohol isopropilico, cloruro ferrico(las sales), líquido fisiologico para limpiar las lentes, cuando no consigo el que viee para ese uso, agua destilada, de fuera nos miran como tipos raros.... tambien utilizamos caucho siliconado, resina y fibra de vidrio, para nos donde vender perfiles de aluminio nos paramos y automaticamente, desde disipadores exotéricos hasta mil usos posibles pasan por nuestra mente y somos asi... ya lo experimentaron Telemaco Susini y sus amigos, cuando escribian la historia de la radiofonia del mundo y la nuestra y los bautizaron "Los locos de la Azotea".....
Ah no me digan que nunca utilizaron un Secador de Cabellos!!! y que no forma parte del equipo de norma....
Se imaginan que inspeccionen nuestros respectivos Talleres, jeringas descartable de todo tamaño, Pera para enemas, secador de cabellos, algodón, gasas, espejos de odontologia, esmalte de uñas, acetona!! Vaselina.... ja quien no utilizo alguna vez una colonia barata a falta de alcohol, pañuelos descatables... algunos ruleros de goma espuma y mil articulos, que jamás imaginarian en un taller..... las cosas de todas las otras disciplinas a nostros nos sirven nos proveen elementos para poder realizar nuestras cotidianas tareas ahhh se me olvidaba ahora vienen unos set de cuters con distintas hojas, en mi caso tenia un mango y distintos tipos de hojas de visturi..... y acaso también no incorporamos una plancha más recientemete para transferir nuestros diseños de circuito impreso desde papel fotográfico?? y llengo más alla y analizadno la impresora laser cuando imprime en el papel no se le paso por la cabeza modificar una para que nos imprima directamente sobre el cobre? acaso no hay entre nuestras herramientas también unas pinzitas de cejas, más alla de un buen juego de bruselas?
El que lleva la electrónica en el alma, se interesa por todo, conoce todo tipo de materiales y sus carácterisiticas, porque ese conocimiento de las cosas es lo que nos permite darle otras aplicaciones, y nos miren como nos miren cuand tenemos que comprar un espejito para cartera de dama, esmalte de uñas, ruleros, secadores de cabellos, etc, lo seguiremos haciendo e incorporando nuevos elementos que nos faciliten nuetras tareas en nuestro diario quehacer cotidiano.... Como argentinos tenemos eso esa capacidad de improvisar, de sacar soluciones de la galera, por un lado lo que vivimos en las grandes ciudades por que no llegan todos los elementos y algunas cosas son prohibitivas, y los que estan en el interior más aún porque muchas cosas no estaban al alcance, pero eso izo que agudizaramos el ingenio y os dio un ejercicio que a través de los años nos dado sapiencia y conocimiento...
y la verdad compartirlo aca, entre anecdota y anecdota, hace que las distancias sean un tanto más cortas.... un gran saludos a todos y sigan compartiendo sus anecdota y experiencias que esta muy bueno



> A algunos se les va a caer un lagrimón !
> 
> Yo tuve exactamente éste , pero vino en caja de cartón y no de madera


.

Ja pasaron los años pero nunca me olvide de la portada de la caja

Mira que cosa he visto muchos juegos de Meccano que venian en caja de madera, pero todo los que yo tuve vinieron en caja de Carton hasta uno enorme que traia cientos de piezas, mi padre que sabia que me gustaban esas cosas, queria comprarme uno, pero en ese tiempo estaba haciendo la casa ya que alquilabamos, y tenia un hermanito que recien habia nacido, y yo iba a un colegio privado asi que no pudo ser..... pero bueno como ven cuando uno nace con ciertas cosas no hay nada que lo detenga más tarde o más temprano termina como en nuestro casos en los vericuetos de la electronica como una verdadera pasión.....
Muy lindo recuerdo, que nos lleva a recordar que ya desde nuestra tierna infancia nos perfilabamos donde terminariamos... una abrazo y gracias por compartir y aportar
PD lástima que ese tipo de cosas no tuvieron continuidad, ya que enseñaban muchas cosas...
Este junto con el Meccano y los juegos de química Frosiart, marcaron en nuestra infancia la senda de la tecnología y el interes por todo lo que nos rodeaba.....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> quiero uno de esos pequeños que las mujeres utilizan para retocarse el maquillaje , de cartera.
> 
> Me lo vendió . . .  me lo cobró carísimo y se me quedó mirando extrañamente.
> 
> ...




hace rato le pedi a mi odontologo que me consiga unos espejos como el que el usaba en su profesion, ahi no mas me dio 2 juegos de material descartable, asi que me hice con 2 espejos, 2 pinzas algodoneras, 2 de todo.

eso si, tengo un espejo en un cajon y el otro en la caja de herramientas, por que cuando los necesito nunca encuentro uno de ellos

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 28, 2010)

otro tip, para evitar dañar los cantos de los celulares, uso una plumilla de esas pa tocar guitarra que parecen una gota, se le pasa por todo el alrededor hasta que se abra


----------



## Dano (Jun 29, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> otro tip, para evitar dañar los cantos de los celulares, uso una plumilla de esas pa tocar guitarra que parecen una gota, se le pasa por todo el alrededor hasta que se abra



Conocido por aquí como Púa.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> PD lástima que ese tipo de cosas no tuvieron continuidad, ya que enseñaban muchas cosas...
> Este junto con el Meccano y los juegos de química Frosiart, marcaron en nuestra infancia la senda de la tecnología y el interes por todo lo que nos rodeaba.....



¿Cómo que nó tuvieron continuidad?

Hace un año mas o menos, paseando por un centro comercial, los ojos me hicieron "Chirivitas"........no lo podia creer, ante mi, un juego de electrónica para niños.
Miré el precio y estaba de oferta 8 Euros.
Lo miré, lo remiré y la verdad que por la relación calidad precio merecia la pena.
Cuando llegué a casa, mi parienta me pregunto con una carcajada;
el juego es para el niño de (11 años) o para tí ? 

Para los dos,... respondí. 

La verdad que siempre que hago PCB´s le llama la atención y encima es bastante preguntón y con 11 años siempre tiene muchas inquietudes.
En definitiva..... un aporte mas para su educación.

Aquí les dejo unas imágenes del Juego:



Por otro lado les presento mi primer juego Eléctrico didáctico, cuando tenia unos 9 años.
Con este juego se me encendió definitívamebte la pasión por la electricidad, despues de andar desmontando todo juguete que pasara por delante de mis narices.
El siguiente paso fué la electrónica, catapultado por las anteriores vivencias.

Aqui les dejo las imagenes de mi añorado *Electro L* (nº 2):

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

Está bueno !

Lo que me gustaba del Electronic Philips era que se trabajaba directamente con los componentes en un tablero con ensambles a resorte , todos los juegos posteriores traen los componentes encapsulados, lo cual es bueno porque no se le rompen la patas  . . .  pero no es lo mismo . Así que uno comenzaba desde chiquito con el AF117 "amputado" buscándolo para reemplazarlo por las casas del ramo y recibiendo entrenamiento en tomada de pelo 

Saludos !


----------



## Electronec (Jun 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Así que uno comenzaba desde chiquito con el AF117 "amputado" buscándolo para reemplazarlo por las casas del ramo y recibiendo entrenamiento en tomada de pelo



Cuanta razón tienes.
Las cosas de antaño tienen su porqué......hoy en dia se hacen sucedánios.... con muchos matices que mejorar.

PD: Ojalá hubiera tenido un Electronic Philips ademas de mi Electro L. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

> ¿Cómo que nó tuvieron continuidad


?

Cuando digo continuidad, me refiero al hueco que hubo del electronics de Phipips hasta que aparecio otro en el mercado, hoy hay muchos y si no hay aqui podes comprar via internet fuera, pero luego del Electronics, por un buen tiempo no hubo nada similar, al igual que los juegos de química, o los Meccano, hubo grandes parentesis, incluso el Meccano se fabrico aqui y muchas de estas cosas no estaban disponibes en el interior, tan solo en Buenos Aires, ya que no fueron por el precio tal vez tan populares como "Mis Ladrillos", "Rasti","Lego","Meccano", entre otros, he visto despues cosas similares pero, como el electronics de Philips, paso bastante hasta que trajeron algo similar en prestaciones y calidad, lo mismo sucedio con los juegos de química...


----------



## Electronec (Jun 29, 2010)

> ¿Cómo que nó tuvieron continuidad​?
> 
> Cuando digo continuidad, me refiero al hueco que hubo del electronics de Phipips hasta que aparecio otro en el mercado, hoy hay muchos y si no hay aqui podes comprar via internet fuera, pero luego del Electronics, por un buen tiempo no hubo nada similar, al igual que los juegos de química, o los Meccano, hubo grandes parentesis, incluso el Meccano se fabrico aqui y muchas de estas cosas no estaban disponibes en el interior, tan solo en Buenos Aires, ya que no fueron por el precio tal vez tan populares como "Mis Ladrillos", "Rasti","Lego","Meccano", entre otros, he visto despues cosas similares pero, como el electronics de Philips, paso bastante hasta que trajeron algo similar en prestaciones y calidad, lo mismo sucedio con los juegos de química...



OK.....es verdad si volvieran.........

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

> Así que uno comenzaba desde chiquito con el AF117 "amputado" buscándolo para reemplazarlo por las casas del ramo



Hace un par de años hice unos trabajos en la casa del dueño de un service oficial que tiene muchos años en el mercado local, grande fue mi sorpresa al encontrar en su atelier cajas, con bolsitas que tenian cientos de transistores de germanio de todos los tipos, desde los AF, los OC, unos negritos que tenian una capsula plástica de unos 4mm de diametro x unos 15-20 de largo con la patitas de alambre blando protegidas por una cubierta plástica y con una pinta en el costado que te indicaba el colector, recuerdo haber visto este tipo de transistores en los primeros audifonos que hubo en el pais.
y todas las càpsulas que se puedan imaginar, los clásicos toshiba que se utilizaban en las radios, los AZ de capsula TO3, AD en TO3 y TO66 y tambien japoneses en ambas capsulas, increible!!!

Ya que mencionaste el AF117 debo tener algunos por alli, ya que al final de la era de los combinados, transistorice muchos equipos valvulares, algunos cuyos muebles eran una verdadera belleza, pero su electrónica estaba en pèsimo estado y no se conseguian algunos tubos, yo tenia una variedad de amplificadores armados de distintas potencias, y los utilizaba para que el cliene sintiera como sonaria su equipo rejuvenecido y elegian de acuerdo a sus posibilidades económicas.
En general esto se hacia en busca de más potencia y muchas veces calidad ya que algunos tenian equipos valvulares demasiados economicos y cuya calidad dejaba mucho que desear.
Me toco en uno que no conseguia una rara valvula en la parte de FI, asi que decidi transistorizar la radio, habia muchos kits de sintonizadores listos para conectar, pero utilizaban un tandén que nadie se preocupo por traer, y como el equipo tenia uno standard de 440p/440p compre un juego de bobinas Distrex que se hacian en Rio Cuarto y cuya placa tambien la hacian localmente y me puse manos a la obra, todavia se conseguian transistores de germanio(1984) asi, que recuerdo el AF117 en la osciladora, ese fue mi primer sintonizador que arme era OL/OC (mal llamado OL en realidad es OM) y realmente fue una linda experiencia poniendolo a punto y lograr una recepción bien limpia...



> La verdad que siempre que hago PCB´s le llama la atención y encima es bastante preguntón y con 11 años siempre tiene muchas inquietudes.
> En definitiva..... un aporte mas para su educación



Electronec, es cierto vemos esas cosas y parece que volvemos a nuestra infancia tal cual.....
Y eso es lindo al niño introducirlo de apoquito, el niño que pregunta tiene una gran cualidad, se interesa por lo que ve lo que lo rodea y eso debe ser incentivado, para que aproveche mejor las cualidade que ellos tienen.
Hoy por hoy tenemso muchas cosas a dispocisión, simuladores espectaculares, que nos ahorran, el achicharrrar componentes, y nos permiten hacer luego la prueba con ciert seguridad, podemos hacer los protos y luego de ver que la idea funciona comprar los componentes y hasta lograr el entrenamiento sin tenerlos, tal el caso de los microprocesadores, hasta la llegada del Z80, incursionar en este terreno requeria, un buen capital ya que micros como el 6800 y sus derivados eran costosos, aparte que necesitban de todo el resto de perifericos para funcionar, aqui algunos fabricaron localmente algunas placas de evaluación, pero se programa practicamente en lenguaje de máquina con un teclado hexadecimal....
Cuando vi el primer Z80 que costaba 5 Australes me quede helado y la historia recien comenzaba!!!

Muchas veces me pregunto, hasta donde hubieramos llegado nosotros si hubieramos tenido a disposciòn las herramientas que hoy tenemos?
Seguro que la mayoria se devoraba libros y cuanta literatura callera en las manos, pero hoy con el poco hábito a leer es dificil tener conocimientos profundos, creo que el que llevaba la electrónica en sus genes no se conformaba con armar algo, habia la necesidad de entender lo que haciamos, y si armar y poner en marcha daba una gran satisfaccion, poder hacer algún pequeño diseño y que funcione, eso no tenia precio!!! 
Recuerdo que cuando apenas yo me case frente donde yo tenia mi taller se enseñaba Radio y TV, y muchos jóvenes, se acercaban a preguntar a cosultar y me daba gusto evacuar sus dudas darles una mano, porque veia ese interés ese gusto y me recordaba obviamente mis propios comienzos...
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Cuanta razón tienes.
> Las cosas de antaño tienen su porqué......hoy en dia se hacen sucedánios.... con muchos matices que mejorar.
> 
> PD: Ojalá hubiera tenido un Electronic Philips ademas de mi Electro L.
> ...


 

Además uno podía meterle dedo al circuito funcionando , mojarse el dedo con saliva y ponerlo entre las patas del transistor . . .  a ver que hacía cambiándole la "polarización"


----------



## Electronec (Jun 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Además uno podía meterle dedo al circuito funcionando , mojarse el dedo con saliva y ponerlo entre las patas del transistor . . . a ver que hacía cambiándole la "polarización"



Porqué mencionaria lo de la vaselina......... no nos "desviemos" 

Este DOSMETROS siempre con la puntilla.......

Te mando un cordial Saludo....


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

Entre las cosas adoptadas de otros medios para nuestras necesidades cotidianas como vimos la mayoria proviene del ambito medicinal y sus derivados, peras, jeringas, espejos, algodon, vaselina, cánulas, solución fisiológica, cotonetes, pinzas algodoneras, bisturies, alcohol, etc, etc, y me acorde de los guantes descartables, que también he visto como "equipode norma" 
Para nosotros, todo esto es normal, pero imaginemos al incauto que nada sabe del tema y nos ve llegar con nuestra maleta de herramientas y al deplegarlas encuentra todos estos otros elementos.... lo digo porque lo he visto se quedan perplejos porque al lado de los juegos de destornilladores, calibradores, testers, soldadores y resto de sofisticado material, estan estos elementos.... he visto como los miran y te miran y no saben ni que decir ni que pensar.... algunos preguntan y al oir la respuesta la escuchan aliviados jajaja
haber.... ¿Quien tiene incorporado a su herramental algo tomado de otras disciplinas, totalmente alejada de la electrónica?


----------



## HADES (Jun 29, 2010)

Suena raro pero jejjeejj yo lo que tengo son un par de Pinzas quirurgicas que dependiendo la presion tienen unas como gradas que se intercalan en el mango y dejan prenzado lo que sea en un determinado nivel:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Porqué mencionaria lo de la vaselina......... no nos "desviemos"
> 
> Este DOSMETROS siempre con la puntilla.......
> 
> Te mando un cordial Saludo....


 
Gracias Electronec , otro igual para vos 




HADES dijo:


> Suena raro pero jejjeejj yo lo que tengo son un par de Pinzas quirurgicas que dependiendo la presion tienen unas como gradas que se intercalan en el mango y dejan prenzado lo que sea en un determinado nivel:


 
Más raro es como se llaman  , son pinzas "coger" que para los modismos de aquí no suena bonito.

*************************************************** 

Estaba armando algo y tenía la jeringa de grasa siliconada sobre la mesa.

Mi hija que en aquel entonces tendría 8 años y estaba haciendo una tarea especial con un compañerito de clase. El pibe pasa , mira la jeringa llena de algo blanco y sale medio despavorido , seguramente estaba correctamente aleccionado por los padres .

A partir de allí la madre mi miraba así ---->  jajaja 

Hasta que un día mi mujer le explicó 

Saludos !


----------



## Electronec (Jun 29, 2010)

Cierto pandacba;

cuando tengo que conectar Fibra Óptica,........(en mi empresa lo que hacemos es conectorización directa) siempre y cuando el proyecto requiera lo contrário..(Fusión con Pictail)

Bueno........cuando abro el maletín dedicado a la conectorización directa y cargo las jeringas con aguja con el compuesto epoxi, que en mi caso es de color verde,...... preparo los otros botecitos con el acelerador del bicomponente.
Otro botecito mas, con alcohol isopropílico, el microscópio, las lijas de micras....etc...etc........
mucha gente se queda asustada.........y preguntan si vamos a operar a alguien o vamos a extraer muestras microbiológicas.
Una vez realizando esta acción en un hospital, una henfermera nos dijo que como algún paciente mos viese con esa jeringa, saldria corriendo muerto de miedo.......

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Muchas veces me pregunto, hasta donde hubieramos llegado nosotros si hubieramos tenido a disposciòn las herramientas que hoy tenemos?
> *Seguro que la mayoria se devoraba libros y cuanta literatura callera en las manos*, pero hoy con el poco hábito a leer es dificil tener conocimientos profundos, creo que el que llevaba la electrónica en sus genes no se conformaba con armar algo, habia la necesidad de entender lo que haciamos, y si armar y poner en marcha daba una gran satisfaccion, poder hacer algún pequeño diseño y que funcione, eso no tenia precio!!!



Si me habré sacado los ojos leyendo cuanto libro y revista relacionado con la electrónica caía en mis manos.
En esa época daba gracias a Dios de tener la Radio Práctica todas las semanas en el kiosco, porque era lo único que alimentaba mi sed de conocimientos...aunque al principio no entendía un pomo 
Tuve esa revista a mi lado durante gran parte de la secundaria y toda la universidad, y les aseguro que era el complemento ideal para todo el descule teórico que nos daban en la facu (en la secundaria no pusieron electrónica como especialidad hasta que yo elegí mecánica por que era lo más parecido  , pero con esa revista y lo poco que nos enseñaban de electrónica logré formarme bastante)

Si yo hubiera tenido Internet en esa época...seguramente sabría mucho menos de lo que pude aprender leyendo, por que me habrían acostumbrado a buscar todo hecho, y cortarlo y pegarlo para que me lo corrija un profesor que se ha formado de la misma manera :enfadado:

....upppssssss....ya se me saltó la ficha de nuevo...


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> ?
> 
> Cuando digo continuidad, me refiero al hueco que hubo del electronics de Phipips hasta que aparecio otro en el mercado, hoy hay muchos y si no hay aqui podes comprar via internet fuera, pero luego del Electronics, por un buen tiempo no hubo nada similar, al igual que los juegos de química, o los Meccano, hubo grandes parentesis, incluso el Meccano se fabrico aqui y muchas de estas cosas no estaban disponibes en el interior, tan solo en Buenos Aires, ya que no fueron por el precio tal vez tan populares como "Mis Ladrillos", "Rasti","Lego","Meccano", entre otros, he visto despues cosas similares pero, como el electronics de Philips, paso bastante hasta que trajeron algo similar en prestaciones y calidad, lo mismo sucedio con los juegos de química...



Y el "Plasticano", pandacba, el Plasticano !!!!!
Con tuercas y tornillos de plástico. Y sus llaves tambien.....


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...
> Si yo hubiera tenido Internet en esa época...seguramente sabría mucho menos de lo que pude aprender leyendo, por que me habrían acostumbrado a buscar todo hecho, y cortarlo y pegarlo para que me lo corrija un profesor que se ha formado de la misma manera :enfadado:
> 
> ....upppssssss....ya se me saltó la ficha de nuevo...


Calma Obi Wan... 
Ese es el costado negativo de Internet, pero acordate que antes el mayor problema cuando uno queria leer sobre un tema de gusto "no masivo" era justamente conseguir la bibliografia.
Eso mejoro bastante a partir de los 80s con el desarrollo de las fotocopiadoras, pero aun asi, con temas especificos habia que encontrar primero a quien manguearle (pedir prestado).

Hoy si quiero leer sobre un tema me voy a Google y encuentro mas documentos de los que puedo leer.
Si quiero consultar de algun libro --> en un rato me bajo diez, consulto, y si no me convencen bajo mas.  
Eso antes jamas lo podria haber hecho, porque por un lado hay que tener vento (dinero) para comprar 10-15 libros por una simple consulta, y por otro tener tiempo para encargarlos, porque en una libreria es poco lo que ibas a encontrar (hablando de material tecnico).

A pesar de haber mucha basura que te obliga a perder el tiempo probando y filtrando, y que a los pendejos (Arg.: jovenes, niños) les fomenta la comodidad , comparado con lo que era hace 30 años atras diria que estamos en la gloria.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

Si, Eduardo ....tenés razón...es tal cual lo decís.

Yo sufría mucho para conseguir cualquier libro de electrónica o de teoría de control, y normalmente los encargaba y compraba por correo en Buenos Aires, por que en San Juan...ni la hora 
Todos los manuales de National y de Analog Devices que tengo son entre el 87 y el 92, y me los traían mis padres cuando viajaban a Bs. As por que ya tenían localizada la editorial donde los vendían...

Pero tal cual decís...todo en papel, y las fotocopias ayudaban (y ayudaban bastante! tengo varios libros originales fotocopiados que eran los que usaba para estudiar las materias en la facu...el Millman-Halkias, el Schilling-Belove, el Tietze-Schenk...el Mandado de Sistemas Digitales...y mejor me callo antes que me caiga la cana) y muchos libros más comprados orginales en una librería que habíamos conseguido que los trajera a San Juan...pero siempre había que poner los tejos (billetes) unos sobre otros...

Ahora vas a la web y algo encontrás ...y aunque no estoy de acuerdo con esa metodología de "compra", muchas veces es la única que tenemos...o gastar U$S 100.00 y esperar un par de meses que lo traigan...

Y eso es lo que me embola...que teniendo todo al alcance de un click, no se preocupen en usar la herramienta para aprender, sino que quieren el pollo muerto, pelado, esvicerado y asado a la parrilla para comérselo y luego jactarse de lo vivos que son...

chaveta dos...out!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

> Y eso es lo que me embola...que teniendo todo al alcance de un click, no se preocupen en usar la herramienta para aprender, sino que quieren el pollo muerto, pelado, esvicerado y asado a la parrilla para comérselo y luego jactarse de lo vivos que son...
> 
> chaveta dos...out!



Esa es la diferencia, tenemos otra cultura la de leer!!! si encontramos una info de dos ojitas decime si no la mirmos media rara, pero si encontramos un pdf que tiene varias decenas de hojas, se nos ilumina el rostro..... por eso nosotros con la cultura de leer de informarnos hasta el últiimo detalle, porque la cosa no era que nos la hicieran, sino sentir el orgullo esa sensación tan especial que te dejaba a nivel  personal que lo habiamos echo nosotros mismos.... por eso mims razón tenemos más conocimientos que los más jóvenes, porque todo lo que estudiamos lo hicmos porque teniamos metas, y más alla que uno haya sido más o menos estudioso, retuvimos lo aprendido, hoy le preguntas a cualquier chico cualquier simple pregunta de lo que sea del secundario, aprendida hace unos meses y te miran como si les hablaras en mandarin!!! con mis hermanos nos divertiamos, con esos programas que les preguntas a los chicos cosas del secundario y nsotros las respondiamos al toque con un par de decadas encima!!!

Nosotros si sabemos sacarle el jugo a la red, porque ya sea que encontremos o tengamos que comprar tal o cual libro lo hacemos y si esta en inglés lo compramos igual o lo bajamos igual, si toda la info que conseguiamos estaba en linglés, los manuales como los que vos tenés, los que eran de la RCA muchos estaban en inglés luego arbo los público traducidos, pero de National, por ejemplo, jamá vi uno traducido, el que mencione en otro hilo Audio Radio Handbook esta en inglés el Linear está en inglés y asi.... pero gracias a publicaciones com la Radio Práctica, que nos puso al alcance de la mano por pocas monedas y en forma semanal, lo mejor de lo mejor de cada momento, traduciendo art de publicaciones que eran dificil de conseguir y encimas traducidas, con componentes que podiamos conseguir...
Como vos decis las explicaciones de funcionamiento de cada circuito, nos fue introduciendo en una forma de pensar y ver, a utilizar la razón a discernir, y si no fuera por esa publicación lamentablemente desaparecida que nos acerco lo mejor de publicaciones como Radio Plans, Le hault Parleur, Popular Electronics, entre muchas otras y le sumo el aporte local de hombres que tenian una didactica increible como el Ing Rolando Ferrari....
En una publicación la única echa aqui ahora, que quizo hacer aparte de la que ya tiene una imitación de la radio Práctica publico entre las tantas cosas un articulo sobre televisión, utilizando todo tipo de diagramas y simulaciones, unos chicos vienieron a preguntarme porque no entendian nada, lei el articulo y recorde que tenia el mismo por Ferrari en una Electronica Práctica, lo busque lo fotocopie y se lo di que lo leyeran, el art data de los principios de los 80, esta desarrollado en 4 carillas y lo entendieron de una!!!
En ese sentido fuimos unos privilegiados, si bien hoy tenemos revistas como la Elecktor, de que te sirve si no tenes lo básico, y alli las empresas volcaban sus boletines para difundir sus productos, y esas revistas llegaban a todos lados y no eran una sola en los 80 yo compraba todas las que circuaban, entre ellas la Chasis, que si bien fue decallendo un poco, presentaba cosas muy interesantes, alli divulgaba mucha información de manuales sobre todo de Siemens, y alguno conocio los vademecun que editaba? Traian todo tipo de información y alli aprendi en una de esos, el calculo de transformadores, o por ejemplo saber que los foquitos la pinta interna de color era porque indicaba la corriente nominal de dicha lámpara entre otras cosas..... hubo uno que lo busco que era todo de instrumental, cosas útiles que uno mismo podia hacer.....
Por eso digo y es cierto lo que   decis Ezavalla, devorabamos lo que caia en nuestras manos, y aún hoy lo seguimos haciendo.... y cuando más gordito el manual mejor!!! 
Hoy le mostras un manual gordito a un chico y te mira como que que te pasa, como va a leer todo eso!!!
Tengo entre los libros que consegui, (ay ay otros que preste y nunca regresaron) uno tapas rojas, tiene casi 1500 páginas, es viejito es la última edición y fue antes que yo naciera es el famoso Radiotron Designer's Handbook editado por la RCA es la cuarta edición y la verdad que trae de todo, si bien esta echo en pleno apogeo de los tubos de vacio, las tablas e información sobre filtros impedancias bobinas y todo lo que hace falta en electrónica básica esta alli es increible lo completo que es, y cuando al final de cada capitulo lees la bibliografia y ves que te ocupa más de una hoja, y decis este libro es el reumen o contiene partes de todo eso, uno se queda pensando en cierta forma de todo lo que hay....
Como buen audiofilo los tubos estan entre mis próximos proyectos mientras aguardamos el poder traer un par de tubos JJ TESLA, ESVETLANA O SOTVEK, matriculadas como KT88, un par, otro par EL84, y otro par EL156 obviamente "matched" (apareadas)


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> los manuales como los que vos tenés, los que eran de la RCA muchos estaban en inglés luego arbo los público traducidos, pero de National, por ejemplo, jamá vi uno traducido, el que mencione en otro hilo Audio Radio Handbook esta en inglés el Linear está en inglés y asi....


Traducido de National solamente vi (y lo tengo) el de la serie 4000, lo publico Ediciones Emede. Que tambien tenia sacaba traducido el "Manual de semiconductores de silicio" de Texas.
Si no me equivoco, ya desaparecio junto con Arbo.

Arbo tambien publicaba la "Revista Telegrafica Electronica" , una revista que habia empezado por 1912 (de ahi el "Telegrafica" ). Muy buena, orientada a la industria e ingenieria electronica. Murio en los 90s .


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

> Yo sufría mucho para conseguir cualquier libro de electrónica o de teoría de control, y normalmente los encargaba y compraba por correo en Buenos Aires, por que en San Juan...ni la hora
> Todos los manuales de National y de Analog Devices que tengo son entre el 87 y el 92, y me los traían mis padres cuando viajaban a Bs. As por que ya tenían localizada la editorial donde los vendían...



Esto me recuerda que lo que estabamos en el interior la posibilidad de ir de vacaciones (obviamente no en febrero) a BS AS, argumentando que extrañabamos a algún pariente, muchas veces tenia que ver con el echo de poder conseguir todo aquello que no conseguiamos donde viviamos y si no habia que encargarlo al que viajara o al pariente/amigo que viviera en BsAS, ja que gran invento la fotocopiadora!!! y psssshhhh como este el confesionario del Foroa, no puede ser divulgado y el Padre Meldrin debe guardar secreto de confesión!!!! habia una casa de electrónica que ahora es electrocomponentes CBA, pero antes se llamaba Electrónica Modular, si no lo conseguias alli estabas frito, y se caracterizaba por tener siempre novedades, los muchachos que atendián que ya me concian que siempre estaba a la casa de algún CI nuevo que habia visto en alguna publicación, cuando llegaba algo nuevo, me decian y sacaban el manual correspondiente para que copiara la InFo!!! y ojo no hay que confiarse mucho que todo esta en la WEB porque hay material que va desapareciendo (la info) porque la consideran obsoleta, por ejemplo sobre ciertos componente hay información abreviada y no esta la bien detallada que estaba en los manuales como por ejemplo, algún AO, el que tiene algunos de los handbook viejitos de los "linear" ya sea National, Motorola, RCA, etc va a encontrar que en sus manuales hay más info que en los Pdf de la Web, por eso ya me estoy haciendo una lista de material que no tengo información y antes que desaparezca la estoy bajando...
Un libro que he querido conseguir, aunque más no sea usado es uno editado en USA se llama "The bible of 555" es un manual que tiene alrededor de 400 pág, lleno de aplicaciones posibles con el "555" y rezaba que eso era un resumen..... una de las publicaciones mensuales en sus páginas centrales puso una gran cantidad de circuitos basados en el longevo "555" aplicaciones insólitas pero posibles con ese versatil semicondutor, pero volvamos al tema central... nuestras queridas publicaciones nacionales....
y hago una pregunta "Fuente Conmutada" o "Fuente Pulsada"
Toda esa info que tenemos tiene un valor incalculable, porque ya no esta disponible y fue parte de esa cultura en la que nos desarrollamos y nos permite sacarle más provecho a las cosas, no solamente al instrumenta extra elecctrónico, si no a cualquier cosa y en este caso a la Web, aparte en nuestro tiempo se dieron los mayores cambios, fuimos testigos de 3 tecnologias, los tubos de vacio, los semiconductores, auge y caida del germanio, la supremacia del silicio, CMOS y derivados, y muchos de nosotros trabamos con todas ellas, conocimos los vinilos(lP's), vimos el nacimiento incipiente del casette como medio de entretenimiento, el auge y caida del magazine(era cool el magazine, reberreta si tenia pasacassete en el auto jejej parafraseando modismos de dos épocas), la llegadas de las cintas de Cr2, las de Metal, los primeros doble caseteras, el nacimiento del CD y cuando no acaba de posicionarse la salida del DVD, y este no acaba de posarse en el trono y el Blue Ray ya esta aqui.........
Rescato la expresión de un niño que al ver un Lp sobre una bandeja giradisco Dual salio corriendo a llamar a su papá diciendo "Pa, pa!! veni a ver  aqui tienen un CD gigante todo negro!!!"  



> Y el "Plasticano", pandacba, el Plasticano !!!!!
> Con tuercas y tornillos de plástico. Y sus llaves tambien.....



Cierto ehbresan, me hiciste acordar del Plásticano!!! y eso me llevo a otro que se llamo Jugal-armar, que eran como tubos con unos encastre también tubulares de color amarillo, estos tubos eran azules, venian ruedas, llanta y goma cuyos tubos servian de ejes y unas piezas como tejas que se encatraban entre los tubos para tapar las caras, digamos, lo he buscado muchas veces para ver si alguien que lo tubo/tiene poner algunas fotos, por alli en la casa de mi madre deben quedar algunas piezas, junto con otras cosas entre ellos el plastikano que tenia mi hermano!!!
Que buen recuerdo, gracias por colaborar!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Traducido de National solamente vi (y lo tengo) el de la serie 4000, lo publico Ediciones Emede.



Lo tengo! Lo tengo!...pero está medio hecho un naipe...por los años... 



Eduardo dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, ya desaparecio junto con Arbo.



EMEDE aún está. En la ultima página del tema original del que fuimos separados  está la dirección...y es cerca de donde yo vivía en Bs.As...



			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Un libro que he querido conseguir, aunque más no sea usado es uno editado en USA se llama "The bible of 555" es un manual que tiene alrededor de 400 pág, lleno de aplicaciones posibles con el "555" y rezaba que eso era un resumen..... una de las publicaciones mensuales en sus páginas centrales puso una gran cantidad de circuitos basados en el longevo "555" aplicaciones insólitas pero posibles con ese versatil semicondutor, pero volvamos al tema central... nuestras queridas publicaciones nacionales....



Andá a filecrop.com...acabo de ver uno que no es la biblia...pero debe ser el nuevo testamento (y pesa como 20MB)...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

Es cierto Eduardo se publico la serie 4000 de IC C-MOS, el Texas estaba en castellano porque era una publicacion local de Texas Argentina al igual que los distintos publicados por Fapesa como "Transistores en cápsula SOT-34" y el otro en SOT-32, paralelamente a estos estaban los de Phillps, que tuve oportunidad de tener en mis manos, tambien hubo publicaciones de Motorola en Castellano, "Construcción de Audio Amplificadores con Transistores Motorla" (perdón si me equivoque en el titulo), y de Siemens algunos en castellano y otros en inglés, de echo recordando esto por ejemplo los TTL de Siemens figuraban con una nomenclatura quer algo asi como "FJL" debo tener algunas copias archivadas, salvo que fueran presas del holocausto
Al menos en esos años lo que era transistores y CI Lienales y Lógicos, se conseguia todo, el transistores de RF de Motorola, Tambièn estaba uno enorme manuales referidos al sistema 6800, al Intel 8080, al microcontroldor 8085 y otros..... Obviamente manuales de válvulas, Fapesa, Philips, RCA, GE, entre otros y algo que me olvide de mencionar hace un rato y que ahora eso si que no he visto mucho, 
habia toda una serie de manuales como "Manual para Hobbyistas" Tanto de la RCA, Motorola GE entre los que recuerdo, muy pero muy buenos para aprender y entender para no ver los circuitos integrados como cajas negras, entre los circuitos que proponia era la construccioón de compuertas con transistores, explicaba detalladamente el funcionamiento y proponia aplicaciones como un contador echo a base de compuertas echas en modulos con transistores y como display lo que habia en el tiempo que fue editado que eran los tubos de nixie, llegando a dos grandes proyectos uno era un reloj/ cronometro, donde todo lo visto y aprendido y echo en pequeños modulos aqui se unia para conformar una unidad bien avanzada, y cualquiera de los PIC mániacos te dira pero para que tanto liso si con un micro y dos pabadas lo haces, pero el chiste era entender y aprender como funcionaba un circuito lógico, como funcionaba un flip-flop, como funcionaba un decodificador, etc etc, que a veces a ellos cuando tienen que agregar circuiteria externa mueen porque ni idea!!! y el echo de conocer su funcionamiento a fondo te permitia luego aplicarlos en cosas insolitas!!!, el otro proyecto interesante era un horgano electrónico, que aún hoy en dia es muy recomendable para aprender y aplicarlo por ejemplo en cualquier suite electrónica de hoy en dia, eso le permite a cualquiera que se inicie dominar la electrónica y no terminar siendo como muchos que se dedican a esto a ser mero armadores d los que otros hacen sin ideas ni fundamentos y aveces opinarn como si fueran una autoridad en la materia pasando por aquellos que se dedican a cambiar piezas, como muchos tecnicos de PC que de electrónica ni!!!! lo unico que saben es cambiar piezas y asi han tirado a la basura miles de placas que tenian pavadas!! o por ejemplo en TV como me toco ver casos quep por tener una falla tan tonta como un vertical rota, cambiarle la placa entera!!!!!!
Sigo insistiendo somos unos privilegiados después de nosotros que queda??? no creen que habria que hacer un discipulado??? hay unos pocos jóvenes que tienen y muestran interes, habria que rescatarlos para que no pase, como ha sucedido en la industria que se han dado cuenta que no hay operarios con formación técnica, y ahora son lás fábricas las que piden a gritos que se habran escuelas técnicas....

y ohhh los recuerdos quien se acuerda de telescuela técnica????



> Andá a filecrop.com...acabo de ver uno que no es la biblia...pero debe ser el nuevo testamento (y pesa como 20MB)...



Ya!!!! Sali corriendo no me fui eh!!! gracias Ezavala!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> y algo que me olvide de mencionar hace un rato y que ahora eso si que no he visto mucho, habia toda una serie de manuales como *"Manual para Hobbyistas" Tanto de la RCA*,



Lo tengo! Lo tengo!!!! Fué algo que encontré en una librería que estaba cerrando en San Juan y ni el dueño sabía que estaba 

Luego edito y le pongo el nombre completo...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

Buenísismo Ezavalla!!!! el manual en cuestión se llamaba *"CIRCUITOS DE ESTADO SOLIDO PARA HOBBYSTAS    RCA-HMN92"* y estaba en el catalogo de Emede


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Buenísismo Ezavalla!!!! el manual en cuestión se llamaba *"CIRCUITOS DE ESTADO SOLIDO PARA HOBBYSTAS    RCA-HMN92"* y estaba en el catalogo de Emede



Casi, casi. El mío tiene el código HM-92 (sin la N) y fué editado por Arbó. Es la primer reimpresión, de 1979.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

*"PROYECTOS ELECTRONICOS"* Manual de Hobbies General Electric, era otro, entre tantos que se editaban por aquellos años, de la propia editorial también estaba *"REALIZACIONES PRACTICAS PARA EL HOBBUSTA"*

Es cierto ya que Arbó, editaba todos los manuales de la RCA


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Buenísismo Ezavalla!!!! el manual en cuestión se llamaba *"CIRCUITOS DE ESTADO SOLIDO PARA HOBBYSTAS    RCA-HMN92"* y estaba en el catalogo de Emede


A ver como ando de memoria con los manuales RCA que sacó Arbó...

- Ese lo conocía pero nunca lo compré.
- "Manual de transistores, tiristores y diodos  SC-15" , lo tenía y lo presté == perdido.
- "Manual de dispositivos de estado sólido SC-16" , idem.
- "Manual de circuitos de potencia SP-52" , idem.
- "Manual de válvulas de recepción RC-30" , el único que me quedó .


----------



## pandacba (Jun 29, 2010)

Mira esto!!! me lo perdí llegue retarde :enfadado:







> - "Manual de transistores, tiristores y diodos SC-15" , lo tenía y lo presté == perdido.
> - "Manual de dispositivos de estado sólido SC-16" , idem.
> - "Manual de circuitos de potencia SP-52" , idem.
> - "Manual de válvulas de recepción RC-30" , el único que me quedó


. 

Si, los conoci y los tuve en mis manos ya que de echo trabaje con ellos, incluso en el SP-52 estan todos los circuitos de audio propuesto por la RCA y de la que veniamos hablano en el hilo del que fuimos apartado



> lo presté == perdido


Has oído hablar del dicho, *los libros, la mujer(o novia), el auto y las herramientas no se prestan* porque bueno ya sabes.... y si te los devuelven....  mejor no digamos nada je

Ufa!!! se fuciono!!!! cuando dije mira esto me refiero a la portada del manual, me dirigia a Ezavalla lo otro es para eduardo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2010)

Che, che, che... 
Que se están saliendo del offtopic... Nada de andar hablando de cosas relacionadas directamente a la electrónica 

Na... sigan, que está buena la charla. Si alguno se siente realmente nostálgico, subo unas fotos de libros que eran de mi abuelo, ediciones de las décadas del '50 y '60. Creo que el más nuevo es uno de transistores y diodos de germanio.

Saludos


Edit: Pandacba, dejé la imagen en el cuerpo del mensaje para que fuera más fácil de ver


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Mira esto!!! me lo perdí llegue retarde :enfadado:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35835
> 
> ...




JAAA!!!!
Lo tengo! Lo tengo!!!!! pero fotocopiado 
Sabés que tengo una fotocopia encuadernada con rulo de ese manual (al menos el nombre es el mismo "Transistores de Silicio SOT-54") y la verdad que no sé de donde salió, pero el mio no es Phillips-Elcoma, es FAPESA  y como no fotocopié la tapa...no sé quien es el editor, por que adentro no dice nada


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> JAAA!!!!
> Lo tengo! Lo tengo!!!!! pero fotocopiado
> Sabés que tengo una fotocopia encuadernada con rulo de ese manual (al menos el nombre es el mismo "Transistores de Silicio SOT-54") y la verdad que no sé de donde salió, pero el mio no es Phillips-Elcoma, es FAPESA  y como no fotocopié la tapa...no sé quien es el editor, por que adentro no dice nada



 Capaz que es el mismo que tengo yo. 
Es una edición de 1974 del de FAPESA.  No es de ningún editorial conocido, solamente figura al final "Establecimiento gráfico Pedro Echagüe".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

¿Y los manualitos de circuitos de Siemens? ¿Los recuerdan? esos los perdí todos

Saludos offtopic


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 29, 2010)

yo que nomas tengo el receptor de televicion intercarrier, del profesor angel zetina malagon, por aca varios tecnicos lo envidian, eso y los libritos de enseñansa del instituto radiotecnico de mexico no se de que años pero con esos comense en el mundo de los electrones


edito: si tengo algo que presumir:


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2010)

Si cacho, estaria bueno que subas todo lo que tengas, asi compartimas más cosas, todo esto forma parte de la historia de una època de lo que fue la electrónica en nuestro país y que mejor que a las palabras y a los recuerdos, acompañarlos con imagenes

PD Gracias Cacho por el consejo

jaja, Ezavalla con eso demuestras que a loa manuales habia que tenerlos lo bueno de todos estos manuales de transistores tanto los Fapesa, Phillips, RCA. Siemens, Motorola, etc que traian un amplísima información, con curvas de respuesta, y en el caso de los de potencia las gráficas SOAR (AREA DE OPERACION SEGURA) que tan importante es y que por desconcocimiento y porque en muchso pdf en la Web ya no los traen creen que un dispotivio se puede utilizar con la maxima tensión y la máxima corriente a la vez, lo cual no es asi....
Buenísimo amigo, y fijense que aún seguimos utilizando loc BC54X, BC55X, los BD13X y si bien por el uso y costumbre ya los conocemos de sobra, pero siempre es importante contar con la info....   y ese *



			Lo tengo! Lo tengo!!!!!
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*  ya es marca registrada tuya jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Capaz que es el mismo que tengo yo.
> Es una edición de 1974 del de FAPESA.  No es de ningún editorial conocido, solamente figura al final "Establecimiento gráfico Pedro Echagüe".



Seeee!!!!...debe ser ese mismo, por que la carátula que mostrás es exactamente la misma que tengo fotocopiada .
Lo que me preocupa es que no tengo el más minimo recuerdo de haberlo fotocopiado nunca ...pero ahí está guardadito...

Viste que buenas hojas de datos tiene de todos esos transistores tan comunes? Las que están ahora en la web no dan ni pena....

Gracias EDUARDO!!!!

PD: "Establecimiento gráfico Pedro Echagüe"


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2010)

jaaa...papeleria .
en el otro tema ese que trata de reciclado, cartoneria y bicheria se referia mas al hard que uno utiliza en la casa para ocupar el espacio y que nuestras esposas nos odien.
pero encima libros y mas libros .....

yo tambien tengo entre otros el de national de lso cd4xxx el de tapa azul , que estan las hojas amarillas y suentas todas, pero mas completo es otro que tengo pero en ingles, creo que de RCA ....aunque , todo eso esta en datasheetcatalog y no ocupa lugar .

yo me mude hace poco, tengo un monton de lugar (no les dire cuanto ) lleno de cosas, cajas y cajas , es mas de una habitacion .....se que tengo mucha m***da, cajas con porquerias.
y eso que en la mudanza tire cosas (no les dire que tire por que seguro me echan del foro ) pero saben que es lo que he notado ??
lo que tire era por que estaba MUY PRESIONADO con la mudanza, la entrega de el local.
pero ahora......
cada vez que digo:
"me pongo a ordenar y tiro lo que no he usado en años" 
y saben que me pasa ???
termino sentado en el piso, con cada cajita de m***da que abro , las cosas desparramadas , mirando y recordando , el lio que fue, la epoca, lo que hice, algunas tienen notas, planos, cosas escritas por mi , que me llevaron horas y dias.
termina de nuevo todo en la caja y nada tiro.

para mi que las cosas que uno guarda adquieren un mecanismo de defensa que actua sobre nuestros recuerdos y sentimentalismo hacia esas porquerias.


no se como hacer espacio......
tendre que probar con kerosene ????


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 30, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> jaaa...papeleria .
> no se como hacer espacio......
> tendre que probar con kerosene ????



Vade retro, Fernando, nunca sabe uno cuando puede necesitar algo.
La mejor manera de hacer espacio, es......haciendo espacio 
Ladrillos, mezcla, nivel, plomada y techo !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no se como hacer espacio......
> tendre que probar con kerosene ????


 


Siempre le digo a un amigo que para hacer espacio necesitaría que me traiga:

un volquete grande
3 peones
una hoja de papel
una gillette
un sorbete
y 3 líneas 

como yo no consumo . . .  supongo que sería la *única* opción para que me dashaga de todo el "cachivacherío" 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2010)

Este no recuerdo como llego a mis manos, pero me alegro de tenerlo






Tambien tengo este 




y el compañero que es de CI especiales

Luego de haber vistos tantos manuales por ejemplo en el rubro C-MOS, uno de los más completos era el RCA, pero asi y todo para tener la info lo más completa posible era necesario tener de distintos fabricantes, como fotocopiar todo eso era mucho lo hice con los circuitos más utilizados y los más complejos donde una buena info es necesaria para sacarle el jugo al máximo.

Los manuales Siemens también eran muy completos, y he trabajado con manuales de Toshiba, tanto transistores como CI lineales, ALPS, casa japonesa que tenia como decir toda la parte de potenciometros tandens, mecanismos, el hardware complementario de electrónica, un volumen inmesno muy completo.
JRC,  que es de la "New Japan Radio" entre otros.... bueno eso en cuanto al tema que nos ocupa la electrónica, pero desde el punto de vista industrial manuales de inverters, PLC's, Sensores, Interfaces, Control de Tensión, Celdas de Carga, una cantidad inmensa del rubro rodamientos, manuales enviados de Japón, guias lineales y todo eso, tambien de Thompson motores paso a paso, actuadores, enconders, y de Neumática, tanto de las que tienen filiales aqui como de otras casas extranjeras, Festo, SMC,
Siemens me envio en una oportunidad en dos envios más de 7KG de información, con todo lo referente a contro industrial, y por otro lado frenos y embragues industriales de todo tipo lo cual suma muchass estanterias repletas de manuales e información tècnica muy variada y actual.....

Si es cierto a veces las esposas no entienden todo eso y piensa todo el lugar que tendrian para poner sus cosas si nos tiraran todo eso..... Pero todo eso es el cimiento de nuestro conocimiento, el respaldo donde tomar alquel dato que no recordamos....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> La mejor manera de hacer espacio, es......haciendo espacio
> Ladrillos, mezcla, nivel, plomada y techo !!!



en mi caso con el martillo o la maza alcanza, vivo en un edificio, asi que con romper una pared ya tengo un departamento nuevo......el tema es como deshacerme de el vecino que seguro se va a oponer.

este muchacho me ha dado unas ideas pero no me animo, no esta enmi naturaleza, pero da al impresion de ser bastante de ir al grano:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGCB850O0Y8&feature=related



pandacba dijo:


> Este no recuerdo como llego a mis manos, pero me alegro de tenerlo
> 
> 
> y el compañero que es de CI especiales
> s....



algo que descubri es que :
que figure en un manual no quiere decir que lo vaya a conseguir.
asi que un listado de cis de los proveedores habituales suele ser un buen ugar donde empezar.
sino podes chocar con el sello:
OBSOLETO
o el sello :
QUE TE LO CONSIGA MAGOYA


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...el tema es *como deshacerme de el vecino* que seguro se va a oponer.


Qué curioso, las tres opciones anteriores pueden servir para eso:



fernandob dijo:


> tendre que probar con kerosene ????





ehbressan dijo:


> Ladrillos, mezcla, nivel, plomada y techo  !!!





DOSMETROS dijo:


> un volquete grande
> 3 peones
> una hoja de papel
> una gillette
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 30, 2010)

> algo que descubri es que :
> que figure en un manual no quiere decir que lo vaya a conseguir.
> asi que un listado de cis de los proveedores habituales suele ser un buen ugar donde empezar.
> sino podes chocar con el sello:
> OBSOLETO



Asi es Fernando pero no es nuevo y lo ha sido de toda la vida y no solmente privativo de estas tierras, tambien lo ha sido  y lo es en Europa, USA y Asia(Japón)
Te sito un par de emplos simples el SL490 de Pleasley, un dispositivo del primer mundo, sin embargo no estaba disponible en todos lados, era bastante dificil de conseguir, claro no es un integrado barato, alrededor de los 55 dólares.
Algo típico en estas tierras, anda comprar una R de 16ohms o sus multiplos, 24ohms y sus múltipols, 36 ohms y sus multipos(aunque has veces y epocas que habia en algunos lugares) es decir utilizamos R de la serie E24, pero solamente los valores de la E12 (la E24 es al 5% la E12 al 10%) que aqui se los conocio como valores preferidos en latinoamerica.
Siempre fue, es y sera asi..... por eso uno más o menos ducho ya sabe que componentes se consigue y dependiendo del tipo de trabajo que realice, sabe de donde traerlo de fuera
Ahora hay cosas inconcebibles, antes a pesar de no haber internet, si comprabas en algunas de las casas que podias ver por ejemplo en Radio Electronics o Popular Electronics, no habia demasiado problemas, incluso manuales, ahora si no te ocurriera traer un maletin con herramientas por que te llegab la mitad y cuando no el maletin vacio.... el otro problema ahora si compras un libro o te lo envian gratis y te llega por correo Argentino estas Frito, hay un limite de uno o dos por año y tenes que pagar un canon que es más alto si compraras el manual!!!! estamos todos locos!! los tipos te envian manuales gratuitos y a vecs con flete pagos y tenes que poner 100 o 200$, yo recibo habitualmente muchas cosas de fuera y cada vez que viene por correo Árgentino tengo que dejar que se lo lleven de vuelta, pedir disculpas, porque te ponen mil trabas.... que si no tenes el documento, aunque venga a tu nombre si esta el nombre de la empresa donde trabajás tiene que retirarlo alguien que la represente o demostrar que sos parte de la empresa..... por lo que termino pidiendo que me lo envien por Fedex, DHL, o similar, claro a veces sale algo más caro, pero al menos te lo llevan a tu casa, no te ponenen ninguna traba y a veces viene pago otras a pagar, y como me a tocado muchas veces, la literatura y folletos me llega gratis, pero por ejemplo CD'S o DVD's con Soft o datos importantes es a pagar porque viaja asegurado, pero los precios son razonables y menos exorbitantes que los de Correo Argentino ahh y te llega todo!!!! Me han mandado muestras, cosas bastantes caraás, y sin embargo no me ha faltado nada de nada..
Si te llegan semiconductores por Correo Argentino estas refrito!!! peor aún, tenes que estar incripto como importador o buscarte uno que te haga los tramites, por otros medios te llega sin ningún problema!!!
Antes la importación de libros, era considerado un aporte a la cultura por lo tanto estaban liberados de todo tipo de carga inpositiva, y no importaba si lo compraste y te lo regalaban, no habia drama, lo único que no te los afanen como ocurria con las revistas a veces no te llegaban porque habia algún empleado aficcionado o que queria quedar bien con un amigo y fuiste!!!!
Si piden algo, aclaren que el envio sea por un medio privado y no por uno que tenga que ver con correo Argentino.....
Hasta hace un tiempo conseguir capacitores de poliester, de bajo voltaje era una quimera por más que lo vieramos en todo tipo de aparatos, afortunadamente algo se consigue hoy, al igual que los MKT cuando se vendian componentes Iskra no habia drama ahora cuesta un poco....
Y que importante son los materiales pasivos sobre todo el mundo de las capacidades....
En los tiempos de Eneka ja quien no compro el kit RCA CA3161E/3162E, bueno si compraban todso los materiales alli seguro que anduvo de una, pero el que compro el juego de CI solos y obtuvo una placa en el mercado local, pudieron estabilizar el "0", cuantas historias se tejieron alrededor de este problema, claro una vez en regimen lo calibrabamos pero cada vez que lo energizabamos empezaba el corrimiento y terminar tirano todo en un cajón.... Averiguando con los que saben de verdad me dijeron, ahora no recuerdo cual era, pero habia uno que tenia que ser de muy buena calidad, los SIC MALLORY que habia no servian, hasta que un dia me dan unos del tipo MAC de siemens (color naranja) y lo probe en el modulo, ja el "0" quedaba fijo........ y cuantos decian que esos CI no servian....
Se acordaran los presets aquellos que tenian una parte metálica, muy comunes, que garron!!! cuantos proyectos fallidos, tenian cualquier valor!!! las Resistencias Iskra mediciones echas en un buen lote aunque estaban marcadas al 5% su valor estaba por debajo del 2% real y ojo no medidas con tester chino, Medidos con Fluke de banco de 41/2 dígitos.....
se a acuerdan de aquellos capacitores azulcitos y algunos negros que eran muy buenos?
si mal no recuerdo eran los llamados "nugget"(si me equivoco corrigan!! asi todos aprenden)
ah y ya que vamos de recuerdo tengo varios alli de policarbonato.....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 30, 2010)

el unico manual que compre fue el de reemplazo nte, por uqe el ecg ya no lo hacen mas(asi me habian dicho). la felicidad que tuve cuando lo compre no tiene precedentes, en la secundaria usaba un viejo ecg, pero viejo viejo, hojas amarillentas ya, y me encantaba, por que de esa forma descubria cosas nuevas de integrados que solo sabia que tal pata hacia tal cosa.

tenia compañeros que para encontrar un integrado de los mas comun podian tardar facil hora, no entendian como estaba ordenado en las paginas del fondo, y para que aprendan que el codigo qeu daba ahi habia que buscarlo adelante del libro y de ahi ir a la pagina que ecia, ufffff, semanas jejeje

el summun(o como se escriba) fue cuando me entere que national te mandaba a tu casa un libraco de los integrados y demaces cosas a tu casa, cd incluido totalmente gratarola, solamente te registrabas en la pagina web y lesto. 

me acuerdo que cuando me llegoel aviso que tenia que ir a la sucursal del correo medio como que no quise ir, por que era tiempo de elecciones, yo con 18 recien cumplidos, y no queria ir de presidente de mesa. le decia a mi vieja, mira si es la carta para presentrme??

me comia los codos, y cuando me di cuenta que no podia me mande al correo, en el correo me dieron una carta que me avisaba que en la aduana estaba esperandome una caja. pedi permiso en el laburo(estaba de pasante en edesur) para ir a buscar el librito, se imaginan la cara del tipo de la aduana cuando abrio la caja y vio el libraco y me veia a mi con las manos haciendo como un nene dame dame dame dame dame dame dame jaja. en el colegio me tildaron de loco

el libraco en cuestion es este, no se decir la cantidad de paginas, por que no las enumereron correlativamente, estan divididas por capitulos, eso si, las hojas son igual o mas finas que las del nte











saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2010)

> el unico manual que compre fue el de reemplazo nte, por uqe el ecg ya no lo hacen mas(asi me habian dicho). la felicidad que tuve cuando lo compre no tiene precedentes, en la secundaria usaba un viejo ecg, pero viejo viejo, hojas amarillentas ya, y me encantaba, por que de esa forma descubria cosas nuevas de integrados que solo sabia que tal pata hacia tal cosa.



Las ediciones más viejitas de los ECG, las de comienzos de los 80 tenian más info en cuanto a que no solo te mostraban un cuadradito con las patas, en la mayoria o estaba el circuito en bloques o el propio circuito, lo cual al menos para mi y algún otro fana, te permitia conocer mejor muchos componentes de los cuales no habia manuales donde buscarlos, e incluso muchas veces ese diagrama era una aplicción misma, lo que obvio servia de mucho y haciendo la busqueda inversa obtenias el CI en cuestión que muchas veces estaba disponible localmente.
Con el tiempo y ya con internet aparecieron unos progrramitas que te facilitaban la busqueda inversa e incluso te daban las equivalencias NTE

El material ECG perteneca a Phillips, a tal punto que habia en el caso de los transistores, componentes ECG que suplian a varios, claro con uno solo con las caracteristicas mas altas suplis varios, por ejemplo
un TIP32D, te suple a los A.B,C,D y obvimente a cualquier otro semejante de otro fabricante

Pero los que llevamos más años recordaran la lìnea SK de la RCA con la que se reemplazaban unos 25000, componentes, si eran más caros porque eran de una calidad a prueba de balas, 
hoy te dan un reemplazo y hmmmm quien save....
Estaba por adquirir el Manual ECA, pero desisti cuando un dia, buscando un MOSFET, me dan un reemplazo sugerido por dicho manual, y lo coloque, era la fuente de un Monitor, recuerdo que le pregunte al vendedor si traia lo diodos de protección internamente como el original y me dijo "Aca no dice nada pero si ECA lo propone, cerra los ojos y llevalo", bueno dicho componente en cuestión duro lo que un gallego callado, asi que me fui a un Cyber, datasheet amigo, del original, del reemplazo propuesto por ECA y zas!!! ffcomo sospechaba, electricamente era identico pero no tenia los diodos internos como el que venia en el Monitor, y de echo sin haberlo visto, si no estan en el impreso es porque el componente los lleva internamente, asi que busque varios que si lo tuvieran y con la lista y con la hoja de datos me dirigi al comercio, quedaron estupefatos, porque no hacia ninguna aclaración de nada, muchas veces como en el ECG o el NTE te dice reemplazo o equivalente de parametros electrico, es decir que fisicamente puede haber variantes pero aqui no decia nada de nada, aunque fue la única vez que me sucedio, decisti de comprarlo y busco la hoja de datos y otros sememantes y con esa lista voy siempre alguno de ellos hay y santo remedio, y si tenina uno de la lista lo puse y quedo funcionando...

Si al manual de Naftional lo tengo, pero como bien dice la portada es un manual de productos, es decir muestra los dispositivos actuales con una información mínima, tan mìnima que en algunos modelos ni siquiera te muestra el patillaje, sirve para conocer nuevos productos, pero si queres más info hay que buscar en la Web, en el CD que maso es una parte del sitio, incluso se puede buscar componentes discontinuados, al menos por ellos, pero si podes conseguir el Linear, es otra historia, es muy completo, de echo ese manual es material de divulgación porque hay muchos componente que si los producen y no estan.
Un hábito interesante es el de buscar en el sitio del fabricante las AN (Application Notes)es decir las notas de aplicación que son muy interesantes y muy completas...
Hay sitios que estan en Rusia que tienen toda la info que cuesta conseguir, por ejemplo desde que Motorola se Transformo en ON Semi hay muchas notas de aplicacion de muchos productos interesantes que ya no estn accesibles. Si quieren tener toda la info, sugiero buscar un programa que te baja sitios Web enteros y asi es posible tener toda la info, como por ejemplo, componentes que ellos llaman obsoletos pero que se siguen fabricando por otros o vendiendo los excedentes, y que no estan disponibles por un enlace directo en la pagina y que alguna vez llegue a traves de un buscador...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2010)

Acá dejo la tapa de "Transistores, diodos de germanio y ferritas", de Francis I. Nelson, Ed. Albatros, 1958.

En el zip hay imágenes de las publicidades que aparecen al final. Estimo que alguno conoce/habrá conocido alguna de estas casas (no necesariamente en esos años...)


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

Laino & Gatti
Radio Miguel
Galli Hnos . . . y el de la esquina
Lucero
Radio Aceto
Eneka
Victoria
SH
Bollero
Davos
Ucoa . . .  y uno que se dedicaba solo a bobinitas en la misma cuadra
Rodar
Uno de Rivadavia al 1200 mas o menos
Dicomse
GB

puuuuuuuuuuuuuffffffffffff  me faltan 100 más 

ahhhhhhhhh y Surplus , el de los cañones jeje


----------



## pandacba (Jul 1, 2010)

*S. O. S (... --- ...)*
Horror!!! acabo de descubrir que mi manual de fuentes reguladas de Fapesa no esta!!!! me quiero morir!!!
Ese manual era muy bueno y uno de las pocas literaturas sobre fuentes reguladas, recuerdo que tenia una fuente bien compleja pero muy completa, con toda la descripción de funcionamiento el circuito completo y si no me equivoco hasta el PCB, era la misma que Phillips vendia para Service, tenia dos rangos conmutables por una llave, entre las protecciones intervenia un tiristor. ahh el trafo tenia varios secundarios pero alli estaban todos los datos tensiones corrientes etc, etc la fuente era variable y la corriente de salida también. Una fuente de laboratorio en serio.
Si alguno posee dicho manual podria escanearlo y ponerlo por aqui, le estaria muy agradecido


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2010)

si pandacba, es un "manual" de propaganda, pero en el momento que lo tuve me encanto jeje


desde hace años tengo la costumbre de que si busco un integrado o un transistor que voy a usar, ya sea en el moemnto o en el futuro, imprimo el datasheet. tal es asi que tengo una carpetita donde voy poniendo los datasheets. tengo datasheets pavos, como del 555 o los 78XX o 79xx, pero siempre viene bien tenerlos a mano para despejarse alguna duda

no solamente cuando compro cosas fuera de lo comun para algo electronico me miran raro, hoy fui al almacen y le heche el ojo a unos esmaltes, cuando pedi un color apra verlo de cerca se me quedaron mirando, tanto la que me atendia como los otros clientes jeje, tuve uqe explicar que era para modelismo


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

Además de maraca (gay) se pinta de colores raritos  pensaba la vendedora


----------



## pandacba (Jul 2, 2010)

> desde hace años tengo la costumbre de que si busco un integrado o un transistor que voy a usar, ya sea en el moemnto o en el futuro, imprimo el datasheet. tal es asi que tengo una carpetita donde voy poniendo los datasheets. tengo datasheets pavos, como del 555 o los 78XX o 79xx, pero siempre viene bien tenerlos a mano para despejarse alguna


duda

Es una sana costumbre Ezeta, ya que yo he visto a lo largo de los años, que los esquemas más simples son los que te dan dolor de cabeza, ese circuitito tonto, que de tan tonto nos complica la vida y tenerlo a mano nos simplifica las cosas....
En el caso del 555, tal vez como yo te recuerdes las patitas de memoria de tanto utilizarlo, y sin mirar los datos somos capaces de ponerlo a funcionar, pero cuando necesitamos una combinacón particular y hace falta conocer por un lado el valor más alto de C o el más bajo en función de R y a su vez los valores limites de esta, no hay como echarle una ojeada al datasheet, en particular cuando no estaba internet, fotocopie todos esos componentes y me alegro, el que tengo fotocopiado por ejemplo de la RCA tenia todos los anagramas como par elegir los valores en forma gráfica y ràpida, ademas de las formulas básicas, amen de algún programilla por alli. Y ojo con los reguladores fijos, mirando aquellas copias puder ver otras aplicaciones, como aumentar la salida, como utilizarlo como fuente de corriente etc....

Algo tan simple y tonto como disparar el 555 al alimentarlo y que temporice...... ja el que lo sabe es como el huevo de Colón, pero si no te quiero ver, se te puede complicar un poco y el circuito es de lo más simple, involucra un par de R un Diodo y una C.... Si les interesa lo pongo aqui, es muy útil...

Ja y pensar que creia alguna vez que el único loco que se ocurria comprar esmalte de uñas para hacer aglo insólito era a mi.....

*PARA NOSTALGICOS...*

Quien no tuvo una, que se transformo en compañera inseparable, de horas incansables...
Yo también tuve la mia.... le fui fiel durante muchos pero un dia.....

Ja si quieren saber de que hablo darse una vueltita por aca y opinen...
http://penavarro.blogspot.com/2007/06/mi-coleccion-de-radios.html

Saludos a todos

*JE, MIREN ESTO NOSTALGICOS*...
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-83388812-20-transistores-para-la-historia-para-coleccionistas-y-mas-_JM_


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2010)

parece una tontera, pero tener a mano el datasheet de por ejemplo un regulador 78xx, a veces te salva de un dolor de cabeza, cuanta tension puede manejar, y la minima de cuanto era????? y cualquier pavada asi.

por el 555, hace poco lei en este foro que alguien lo uso de amplificador(de sonido si no me equivoco)

no me miran rarito nada mas con el esmalte, entrar en una retazeria y pedir algo parecido a un tul, para pintar un simil fibra de carbono, cinta roja temaño bebe para simular cinturones de seguridad. que se yo, miles de cosas que si no te conocen te miran raro, y si te conocen te miran mas raro todavia jaja

slaudos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 3, 2010)

Los otros dias paso un amigo y le mostre, lo publicado hasta ahora y cuando vio la pera de goma de lo posteado por Foganzo, se le ilumino la cara y se rio a carcajadas con una miradita complice y me conto.

Hoy dia tenemos desoldadores de todo tipo, baratos de precio medio y caros, a pistón, a piston con calentamiento, estaciones de desoldado, malla de cobre, etc, etc...
En aquellos tiempos no habia una herraminta especial para retirar el estaño, y el habia visto en una publicación extranjera un desoldador similar al que años despues introdujo colega con la pera de goma.
Es asi que con la brillante idea se dirio, obvio al principal proveedor de material suegeneri para los electrónicos, es decir la farmacia del barrio, buscaba una pera de tamaño mediano pequeño pero que fuera bien blandita, la chica que atendia le pregunto si era para un niño, el contesto que no y recuerda que habia una grande que tenia en el extremo una pipeta negra por llamarla de alguna forma adosada a la pera de caucho esta era más rigida y de color negro, la cuestión que le hizo sacar todos los modelo que tenia, encontro una que tenia una especie de tapa o tapon  en la parte posterior, compro varias y con este material se dirigio a su casa. Claro le brillaban los ojitos pensando en lo que estaba por llevar a cabo pero a el lo miraban como a un bicho raro, para que quiere una persona 3 o 4 peras de goma de distinto tamaño?
Bueno imaginarse el resto no es muy dificill, mediante una canula o tubito de teflon improviso su primer extractor, luego vinieron otra serie de extraños aparatos, que necesitaron de otras tantas incursines en negocios que nada tienen que ver con la profesión.
Esto me hizo pensar en como cada uno de nosotros fuimos resolviendo esas cuestiones y a su vez recordar aquellas primeras herramientas con las que nos iniciamos, hay variedad de elementos, testers, soldadores!!! y seguro muchas anecdotas asociadas a ellas que a medida que las recuerden seria bueno ir compartiendo
Saludos a todos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 4, 2010)

Cuando compro agua oxigenada de 110 volúmenes y lo hago en una farmacia distinta a la habitual, siempre me preguntan el motivo de la compra.
La curiosidad por la compra de algo que no suelen vender los farmacéuticos, lo suelen emplear ellos para sus preparados, les llena de curiosidad.
En alguna ocasión, me han dado un pequeño tutorial de seguridad tras escuchar que lo queria para preparar un ácido corrosivo.

Saludos.


----------



## cristiantuerca (Jul 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si yo hubiera tenido Internet en esa época...seguramente sabría mucho menos de lo que pude aprender leyendo, por que me habrían acostumbrado a buscar todo hecho, y cortarlo y pegarlo para que me lo corrija un profesor que se ha formado de la misma manera :enfadado:



Excelente reflexión señor ezavalla, muy cierta!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

Cuando estudiaba, previo al ingreso a la facultad, se me dio por incursionar en artefactos digitales, así que requería de una punta de prueba apta para digital, osciloscopio ni hablar, entonces diseñé e implementé una punta de prueba dentro de un tubo de "Redoxon", todavía la tengo.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> punta de prueba dentro de un tubo de "Redoxon", todavía la tengo.



Queremos una Foto,....Queremos una Foto.....Queremos una Foto....... 

Listado de Logistica para Electrónicos:
 
-Libreria.
-Tienda de electrónica-componentes.
-Ferreteria.
-Farmacia.
-Drogeria.
-Perfumeria.

Saludos.........


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Queremos una Foto,....Queremos una Foto.....Queremos una Foto.......


Procesando ......


> Listado de Logistica para Electrónicos:
> 
> -Libreria.
> -Tienda de electrónica-componentes.
> ...



Te faltó uno de los mejores sitios para conseguir "cosas" para electrónica, las casas que venden artículos para mascotas, aireadores, piedras porosas, Etc


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

Y hay uno más: Los desarmaderos.

En esos lugaresdonde compran chatarra y demás se pueden encontrar cada cosas...
Hace poco un conocido se hizo de un Robertone valvular (con algunos defectillos...) por $100 en una chatarrera. Lo tenían ahí tirado  

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jul 4, 2010)

Aunque no me lo vayas a creer yo encontre buscando un trafo para microondas en esos deshesaderos debajo de una pila de tester viejos una cosa amarilla y yo dije que sera? cuando voy viendo un FLUKE! le digo al tipo haciendome el desinteresado(pero mas chucho por dentro que en cualquier ocasion) Cuanto quiero por esta cosa? y me dice: "cuanto me da"Pero antes yo le di mil vueltas a ver que tenia y quesi el cable de la bateria lo tenia roto seguramente algun animalito no supo sacar la bateria y zas de un solo arranco el alambre era una unica opurtunidad!!! y le digo le doy 50 billetes ya y le echo la bendicon! y pues asi me hize con ese flukito pero que despues tuve que vender eso si no le baje de 1000 billeticos al otro que compro saludos!

HADES


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y hay uno más: Los desarmaderos.......



*Desarmaderos de electrónica en Argentina*

Disipadores, gabinetes, ventiladores, rack´s, válvulas, tubos de rayos catódicos de radar, equipos de radar, instrumental de aviación, Etc.

Estos 2 son organizados y caros, pero hay uno, al que le perdí el rastro cuando se mudó, que vendía rezagos por Kg, al precio del metal.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

una parte de mi te queria escribir fogonazo que si recuperas la direccion de esa casa me avises..........
pero la otra parte mas madura y qe no quiere llenarse de "joyas" que quedaran en el tiempo para que el dia que muera mi familia dedique horas ttirando todos esos tesoros yen lo bajo puteandome por lo bichero que era me dice: no......si encontras esa direccion no me la pases.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ......si encontras esa direccion no me la pases....



Como quieras, pero luego no vengas rogando que te diga donde comprar "Esa hermosa basura"

Que yo recuerde haber comprado: Nixies, micro-compresores, disipadores, relees, contactores, equipos de telefonía, incluyendo centrales.

Ver el archivo adjunto 34387​


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

Señor malo, señor malo... yo *sí* quiero esa dirección para cuando ande por baires 

Fer, cuando esté publicada *no* la leas .


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

saben que pasa:
si estuviesemso hablando de comidas pesadas y excedidas en grasa yo ya estoy pesando 200Kg y tengo un departamento lleno de dulces y fiambres.
tengo que parar.
y no es mentira., hay un amigo de este foro que me conoce y sabe que tenia 1 local lleno de cosas y hoy es un departamento de 2 ambientes al cual casi no puedo entrar .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> saben que pasa:
> si estuviesemso hablando de comidas pesadas y excedidas en grasa yo ya estoy pesando 200Kg y tengo un departamento lleno de dulces y fiambres.
> tengo que parar.
> y no es mentira., hay un amigo de este foro que me conoce y sabe que tenia 1 local lleno de cosas y hoy es un departamento de 2 ambientes al cual casi no puedo entrar .



Bueno, si es para controlar tu "Adicción"  prometo no comentar.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> saben que pasa:
> si estuviesemso hablando de comidas pesadas y excedidas en grasa yo ya estoy pesando 200Kg y tengo un departamento lleno de dulces y fiambres.
> tengo que parar.
> y no es mentira., hay un amigo de este foro que me conoce y sabe que tenia 1 local lleno de cosas y hoy es un departamento de 2 ambientes al cual casi no puedo entrar .



Y en que quedo la rotura de las paredes del departamento vecino para hacer lugar ?
No probastes con dinamita (2 cartuchos, no mas, y listo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como quieras, pero luego no vengas rogando que te diga donde comprar "Esa hermosa basura"
> 
> Que yo recuerde haber comprado: Nixies, micro-compresores, disipadores, relees, contactores, equipos de telefonía, incluyendo centrales.
> 
> ...


 

Equipos de comunicaciones valvulares a manija y a pedal


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Y en que quedo la rotura de las paredes del departamento vecino para hacer lugar ?
> No probastes con dinamita (2 cartuchos, no mas, y listo)



no.....vivo en sociedad y respeto sus normas, ademas, la vecina que tengo es una BRUJA, con todas las letras, y sin temor a equivocarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no.....vivo en sociedad y respeto sus normas, ademas, la vecina que tengo es una BRUJA, con todas las letras, y sin temor a equivocarme.


En otro post ya comenté que uno de los "Chatarreros" que conozco vende ametralladoras anti-aéreas, si querés te paso la dirección y teléfono.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 5, 2010)

Que tal muchachos!!! buenos aportes!!! y la proveeduria que indica fogonazo, es genial!!! todo nos sirve, basta ver como nos brilla la mirada cuando vemos este tipo de lugares donde encontrar cosas con que resolver o simplificar nuestra tareas cotidianas, por mi parte agregaria las tiendas que venden cosas de plastico, como bandejas cajitas, en todas las formas y medidas con tapas o sin ellas, nos sirven para el ataque de nuestras plaquetas, lavar, limpiar piezas, etc, almacenar partes, repuestos, etc.
Ahora con la técnica digital la caida en dehuso de los rollos de 35mm hace escaso los tubos con tapa en los que venian, yo particularmente los he utilizado entre otras cosas para colocar los tornillos y piezas pequeñas del o de los aparatos en reparación de turno, y como muchas veces sucede hay que archivar momentaneamente algún trabajo mientras esperamos un repuesto y volver a poner ciert cantidad de tornillos y seguros es engorroso, prolijamente coloca en estos tupos todas las partes pequeñas y las rotulo, otras piezas que requieren resguardo del polvillo por ejemplo dentro de contenedores plásticos tipo taperw.... y todo dentro de una caja bien sellada adicionando alguna nota y o bosquejo si es necesario.

Sinceramente no creo que ni Ezavalla ni ninguno de nosotros que crecio con la cultura de la lectura y una actitud a investigar a ir más alla, los que sabemos la satisfacción de lo que es echo por uno mismo. no seriamos más burros con internet si hubiese existido en nuestros tiempos, a quien le satisfaria una cortísima explicación que en definitiva no dice nada cuando nos queriamos saber com funcionaba, las bases la teoría todo!!! es muy distinta la actitud de los chicos de hoy en dia, que quieren todo en nada de tiempo. nostos proyectabamos, teniamos tal vez conciencia de un futuro, de un camino a seguir para llegar a las metas soñadas y más alla de si las alcanzamos o no, habia voluntad de sacrificio, yo recuerdo muchos chicos cuyos papás no podian tal vez darles para haces sus experiencias y se guardaban el dinero para la merienda para comprar componentes y plasmar sus sueños....
Esa es la gran diferencia, hoy la mayoria de los jóvenes se niega a leer quieren tener todo resuelto en dos lineas y hay cosas que no se resuelven en dos lineas si es que uno quiere estar bien preparado, la necesidad de tener y manejar dinero, les importa mucho más tener el celular más caro, el mp4, el ipod, la moto, si auto mejor etc etc. Pero que saben del esfuerzo para tener todo esto?
Si ni siquiera la preparación mínima que le dan en las escuelas que es inferior a la que nos daban a nosotros la recuerdan cuando termina la secundaria....
Por eso estoy convencido de que con la actitud de los que he visto han compartido sus experiencias, son muy diferentes, el echo de no tener, no habaer no ha sido barrera y hemos echo cosas increibles....
Por eso hoy sabemos como se dijo en este hilo que la info que habia en los manuales que recordamos con cariño y nostalgia es más completa que las que nos dan hoy en dia.
Al menos a mi no me gustaba que me hicieran las cosas, yo necesitaba el sabor la sensación de lo hice yo....
Saludos y sigan compartiendo sus experiencias y anecdotas

Fogonazo, el Surplus ese es el mismo que hacia propaganda en la Revista Telegráfica Electrónica como "DSurplus"?

Hablando de revistas com lo fueron la Radio Práctica y la Radio Técnica en su momento, siempre me fijo si alguien es capas de escanearlas y subirlas, porque la verdad traian muchas cosas interesantes y en cierta forma alli estan los cimientos del conocimiento de un par de generaciones que se nutrieron de la información invaluable de sus páginas.
Buscando un Circuito de BLU que aqui se conocio como "El Cordobestio" encontre esto, espero les traiga algunos buenos recuerdos

http://www.qsl.net/l/lu7eo//Notas_varias/Notas_revistas/Viejas_Notas.htm


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2010)

Como estan? aqui les traigo las ideas de quienes como nosotros agudizan el ingenio para resolver los problemas cotidianos obteniendo como siempre elementos de otras disciplinas
En las fotos que siguen pueden ver como de una forma simple sencilla pero muy ingeniosa poder fabricarnos soportes o manos adicionales






Aqui otra forma con los mismos elementos





Como pueden apreciar se trata de elementos de plastico que encastran entre si y se articulan teniendo bastante libertad, facil de acomodar y se queda como uno lo deja.
Los elementos utilizados son muy comunes en las máquinas herramientas, fresadoras, tornos, maquinas de control númerico y se utilizan para refrigerar la zona que se mecaniza y dada la forma que tiene se la puede acomodar de cualquier forma para dirigir el chorro de agua o refrigerante, son múy económicos y facil de conseguir en ferreterias industriales, como accesorio para maquinas de mecanizado.
A partir de aqui la imaginación corre por su cuenta, como se habran dado cuenta, son huecas y hay boquillas, y las hay de muchas formas, asi que nos pueden servir para una infinidad de cosas y otra vez electónicos comprandos  cosas "Off Topic"

Lo siguiente afirma lo dicho por Fogonazo en cuanto a que en los negocios de ventas de articulos para mascotas se encuentra muchas cosas utiles. 
Vaya el siguiente ejemplo para afirmar lo dicho





Como se ve en la imagen, un desoldador con pera similar al ya conocido colega, pero para soldadores como los que utilizamos habitualmente.
Como ven se reemplazo la pera por un tubito que se conecta a una bomba de las utilizadas en los acuarios.....
De echo se puede fabricar artesanalmente un accesorio semejante y destinar un soldador para que trabaje como desoldaor ......

Por último en esta mini entrega, la mescla de hoy con el ayer......
El extremos de un desoldador de tipo bomba





le prácticamos un corte en chaflán....





y dirán para que? 
Para esto.......






y poder lograr esto....





Los que hemos trabajados con tubos sabemos lo lindo que era enroscar los terminales de resistencias, capacitores, cables, etc, en los zócalos de la válvulas o en las tiras de terminales, agregar abundante estaño...... Pero cuando habia que cambiar un componente defectuoso..... sacar el estaño de la madeja que se formama en la orejas de los terminales, era frustrante, muchos cortaban el terminal y soldaban encima, pero esa no era una tarea prolija.... claro no habia los desoldadores de bomba y se apelaba a calentar el terminal, pasar un cepillito, soplar a traves de un tubito, etc pero con ello se hacia un desparramo de estaños deflagrado que podia producir cualquier desastre.... 
Bueno a lo que quieran incursionar en el tema tubos en audio, un pequeño aporte.

Queridos amigos los dejo, espero que hay sido de su agrado, sirva para inspirar nuevas aplicaciones y todo lo que vuestra imaginación cree
Saludos a todos


----------



## HADES (Jul 8, 2010)

Gracias por el truco del desoldador!!! no se me habia ocurrido!!!jejeje 

saludos!

HADES


----------

